# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2021



## joralentejano (1 Set 2021 às 12:05)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## RStorm (1 Set 2021 às 13:19)

Belas evoluções no quadrante leste, não deve tardar muito a rebentar algumas células. 

T. Atual: *25,6ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: SE / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2021 às 13:31)

E já rebentou a norte.




Edit:
10 minutos depois.


----------



## rozzo (1 Set 2021 às 13:46)

Rápido desenvolvimento da célula a norte de Lisboa, vista do Montijo. (intervalo de 10-15min entre as fotos)

Entretanto também se vai formando qualquer coisa aqui perto, para a zona do Barreiro/Moita parece-me...


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2021 às 13:50)

Células em crescimento rápido, ainda sem indícios de trovoada, a NW:

13h23





13h43





ENE


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2021 às 13:53)

Sobre Lisboa neste momento, magnífico CB.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2021 às 13:56)

A bigorna já expandiu tanto que a lente grande angular da GoPro quase que nem a apanha.


----------



## Gato Preto (1 Set 2021 às 14:01)

20.1 ºC - HR 62% - Vento fraco.
Vista norte:


----------



## meko60 (1 Set 2021 às 14:03)

Boa tarde.
O Lightning map, registou há pouco 2 descargas a N de Lx, alguém confirma?


----------



## tomalino (1 Set 2021 às 14:04)

Ainda se ouviram dois grandes trovões dessa célula aqui em Santo António dos Cavaleiros, passou a noroeste.
Entretanto já se dissipou.


----------



## RStorm (1 Set 2021 às 14:06)

Pipoca com eco roxo a norte de Lisboa, a bigorna já chega até aqui. Belas fotos @rozzo 
Também me parece que se está a formar algo a S/SE e a vir nesta direção, enquanto que na zona do campo de tiro já há uma célula com eco amarelo. 
O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. 

T. Atual: *26,1ºC *
HR: 59% 
Vento: SE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2021 às 14:12)

Agora sim, no tópico certo. 

Daqui do Laranjeiro dá toda a sensação da célula que se encontra por cima da capital continuar a crescer.

Está um céu de contrastes: um azul lindíssimo sobre Almada, a magnífica bigorna sobre Lisboa, mais para o interior nuvens em rápido desenvolvimento vertical, e um denso banco de nevoeiro na foz do Tejo.


----------



## Garcia (1 Set 2021 às 14:14)

Boas..
A minha localização é "Lapão" (Arruda doa Vinhos)..
Pelo menos uns 10 trovões já cairam por aqui.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Set 2021 às 14:15)

Tenho estado a ouvir alguns trovões para norte, com o céu negro,

o alto de Montemor está a "chamar-me" 

estas vistas de casa, para sul,


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2021 às 14:37)

A célula estava a noroeste da Póvoa Santa Iria, ouviram-se vários trovões espaçados mas com cadência regular, até há 10 minutos. 
Sobre o vale de Bucelas e para norte descarregou bem.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Set 2021 às 14:41)

O radar está interessante a norte de Lisboa.
Outro foco de precipitação a leste do Montijo.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2021 às 15:12)

Panorâmica para Norte:


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Set 2021 às 15:15)

Mais outra vista, de casa para os lados de Loures.


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2021 às 15:16)

aguaceiro a sul


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Set 2021 às 15:21)

Aqui só aguaceiros bem cedo de manhã. Agora lá fora está lindo, sem nortada chata, céu e mar azul. Ao final do dia um mergulho de água salgada não falha. Finalmente Agosto!


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2021 às 16:04)

Para NNE, da Póvoa de Santa Iria, está assim.
Penso que nesta região a norte de Lisboa não vai ficar por aqui a actividade convectiva.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2021 às 16:07)

trovão a norte


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2021 às 16:19)

Curiosa bigorna destroncada da base que ja se desfez, às 14h23 para SE. Entretanto começa novamente a toldar-se o céu aqui por cima daPóvoa de Santa Iria, enquanto novas células se vêem crescer em todo o quadrante NE, com bigornas a desenvolverem-se.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2021 às 16:23)

trovões constantes ao longe a norte    tentei tirar foto mas a célula é muito grande e demasiado perto, não consigo apanha la toda em 1 foto


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2021 às 16:31)

Tudo calmo. Já deu para lavar as vistas mas soube a pouco. 
Infelizmente não deve passar disto. A tendência é as células se formarem cada vez mais para o interior.
Os nossos amigos do norte é que vão continuar com a festa.


----------



## tomalino (1 Set 2021 às 18:03)

Cumulonimbo a crescer para ENE:


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2021 às 18:28)

trovoada a oeste


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2021 às 18:53)

trovões constantes


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2021 às 19:20)

Essa célula vista da Póvoa de Santa Iria foi um espectáculo, agora já está a decair mas mesmo assim ainda está potente:





















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (1 Set 2021 às 20:25)

Final de tarde com céu limpo em Lisboa.
Registo a NE às 19h.52m:


----------



## RStorm (1 Set 2021 às 20:28)

Boa noite 

Muita parra e pouca uva  Belos desenvolvimentos e ameaças, mas disso não passou. Fica para a próxima  Valeu pelas vistas 
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco do quadrante W desde o final da tarde. 

Mínima: *18,3ºC *
Máxima: *26,8ºC *

T. Atual: *22,7ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: W / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## lsalvador (1 Set 2021 às 22:03)

Lisboa cerca das 14h20


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Set 2021 às 23:55)

E pronto, por hoje foi o que se arranjou aqui para Lisboa,


----------



## bandevelugo (2 Set 2021 às 01:13)

Como é que se via a célula do início da tarde de ontem a partir do centro de Lisboa?

Aqui fica o registo, para a posteridade, na Av. da República, sentido norte (nota: a avenida é das mais largas da cidade, com 60 metros)

Esmagador, parecia um cogumelo atómico, mal cabia na "grande angular" do telemóvel...


----------



## tomalino (2 Set 2021 às 12:02)

Mais uma fotografia de ontem, da mesma célula que o @StormRic mostrou.
Vista de Santo António dos Cavaleiros, às 19h00. Destaco a formação de mammatus e a cortina de precipitação do lado direito:


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2021 às 18:38)

Boa tarde, hoje o dia foi calmo, sem convecção para além de uns meros Cumulus mediocris. A nortada voltou, mas relativamente fraca.

Ontem a região de Lisboa contentou-se com o espectáculo visual das células que evoluíram nos quadrantes de Norte a Sueste, desde o interior da Região Oeste ao Ribatejo.

A primeira célula que explodiu logo a norte produziu as fantásticas vistas já publicadas por vários membros. Aqui da Póvoa de Santa Iria, demasiado perto da célula, as vistas estiveram condicionadas pela dimensão da bigorna cuja expansão às 13:29 utc (14h29) e "_overshooting tops_" estavam bem visíveis na imagem do satélite Suomi (canto inferior esquerdo, e no canto oposto o grupo de células na zona de Coimbra/Lousã) :






Praticamente à mesma hora, era esta a vista possível para Norte desde a Póvoa de Santa Iria, registando-se ainda vários trovões espaçados:

N 13:21 utc





Cerca de uma hora depois, o crescimento da bigorna produziu uma ampla formação de _Mammatus_ no seu quadrante ESE:

ENE 14:19 utc





O cobertor desta bigorna arrefeceu a convecção sob ela, que ainda tentou produzir alguns Cumulus congestus mas sem sucesso. Só à distância se viram as células do Ribatejo a explodir.

Mais tarde, cerca de três horas depois, uma única célula apareceu completamente isolada na lezíria, a Oeste de Coruche e a Leste da Póvoa e Santa Iria:

ENE 17:26 utc





E com um crescimento explosivo:





Cerca de quarenta minutos depois tinha a configuração mostrada na mensagem anterior!


tomalino disse:


> Mais uma fotografia de ontem, da mesma célula que o @StormRic mostrou.
> Vista de Santo António dos Cavaleiros, às 19h00. Destaco a formação de mammatus e a cortina de precipitação do lado direito:



Nessa foto vê-se do lado direito os montes da Póvoa e Santa Iria, de onde registei o mesmo aspecto da célula:

ENE 18:05 utc





Já em Lisboa, observou-se a célula a sofrer o desmantelamento pela entrada de vento de Noroeste nos níveis médio e alto:

NE 18:39 utc





Vídeo HD acelerado 60x desta última fase da célula:



E um time-lapse 4K (equivalente também a aceleração 60x do movimento) da fase idosa da célula a norte de Lisboa e da tentativa falhada de nova convecção sob a bigorna:


----------



## RStorm (4 Set 2021 às 13:51)

Boa Tarde

Voltámos à estabilidade atmosférica, com céu praticamente limpo e subida das temperaturas, por vezes com sensação abafada.
O vento rodou para o quadrante NW e tem soprado muito fraco a nulo.

Quinta: *17,0ºC / 26,9ºC *
Sexta: *18,5ºC **/ **27,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,0ºC *
T. Atual: *26,5ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2021 às 15:24)

36ºC


----------



## Microburst (5 Set 2021 às 18:07)

Boa tarde. Céu cada vez mais carregado, tempo muito abafado, dir-se-ia que a instabilidade prevista para os próximos dias está com vontade de chegar mais cedo.


----------



## Microburst (5 Set 2021 às 18:18)

Vão caindo espaçadamente algumas pingas grossas, e a SE parece-me ver algumas cortinas de chuva sobre a Arrábida.

Dados actuais: 25,1ºC, HR 75%, PA 1011hpa, vento fraco a nulo de O/NO.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2021 às 18:56)

É só a mim que vem um cheiro intenso a fumo de Sul?


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2021 às 19:00)

por aqui alguma virga e alguns mammatus


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2021 às 19:22)

arco íris a surgir, é porque está a cair uns pingos algures


----------



## Iceberg (5 Set 2021 às 19:38)

Também já caíram uns pingos esporádicos por Braga.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2021 às 19:54)

Em Odivelas não choveu. Mas a sul está assim:


----------



## RStorm (5 Set 2021 às 20:59)

Boa noite

Hoje o dia teve três caras totalmente distintas.

A manhã começou com sol e nevoeiro temporário, seguido de uma tarde abrasadora com algumas poeiras.
A partir do meio da tarde, o céu tornou-se muito nublado e já caíram alguns pingos de lama, com sensação bastante abafada 
O vento rodou de NW para SW durante a madrugada e tem soprado em geral fraco, apresentando-se temporariamente com rajadas moderadas a fortes durante a tarde.

Muito interessantes as previsões de instabilidade para a próxima semana, veremos como irá correr  Como diz o velho ditado "Em Setembro ou secam as fontes ou levam as pontes" 

Ontem: *16,0ºC / 29,6ºC *
Hoje: *16,7ºC **/ **31,2ºC *

T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## Mammatus (5 Set 2021 às 21:27)

Boas,

Durante o dia estive na zona da Quinta do Anjo, sensação de tempo muito abafado, com sol bastante quente, que obrigava a procurar rapidamente uma boa sombra.
O céu, de tez baça devido às poeiras, ficou progressivamente mais nublado com o avanço da tarde, inicialmente por nuvens altas e depois nuvens médias para o final do dia.

Apanhei alguns pingos espaçados no regresso a casa.


Fotos tiradas por volta das 20:15. Estava consideravelmente mais escuro do que aparenta nas fotos.

Vista para sudeste (Palmela)







Vista para nordeste (Moita)






Vista para oeste (Barreiro)
Céu mais claro, com autocumulus e stratocumulus


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2021 às 23:43)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por cá melhor dia de praia do ano , temperatura máxima pouco acima dos 30°c, vento nulo ou pequena brisa praticamente o dia todo, e água do mar com uma temperatura a rondar os 23°c , muito bom  Ao final do dia o céu ficou muito nublado, apareceram umas rajadas fortes, e ainda chegou a pingar, agora a noite segue com uma tranquilidade absoluta e bem quentinha,  com 21.2°c e 77% de HR


----------



## RStorm (6 Set 2021 às 14:50)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue bem abafado e com céu pouco nublado, após uma manhã muito nublada por nuvens médias/altas e algumas "torres" no horizonte a W-NW.
A noite foi uma autêntica sauna, devido à nebulosidade e humidade bastante elevada 
O vento cessou no inicio da madrugada, voltando novamente a soprar fraco de SW agora desde o inicio da tarde.

A chuva está aqui mesmo à porta, mas só lá para o inicio da noite/madrugada é que deverá atingir território. Venha ela 

Mínima de hoje: *18,9ºC *
T. Atual: *28,8ºC *
HR: 45% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## fhff (6 Set 2021 às 20:06)

Pelo litoral, o vento do quadrante Sul já se faz sentir bem.  Muita nebulosidade ao longo do dia sobre o mar, ao longe. De resto, um dia solarengo e bastante quente.  As últimas 2 semanas têm sido de autêntico Verão no litoral, sem os habituais nevoeiros e água gelada. Vamos ver o que a madrugada trás.


----------



## Candy (6 Set 2021 às 20:51)

Vento moderado com rajadas em Peniche.
Já caíram uns pingos grossos. Entretanto parou. Esperemos...
Tempo abafado. 

Video e foto da Praia da Areia Branca ao pôr do sol
(publicado no Facebook)







Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Set 2021 às 23:28)

Boa noite!
Bela ventania de sul que se levantou ao cair da noite.
O céu encontra-se muito nublado e estão *22,2ºC *por Carnaxide.
A ver se cai um outro aguaceiro amanhã.


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Set 2021 às 23:31)

Uma caminhada que comecei a fazer entre a praia da aguda e a da Samarra, com a do Magoito pelo meio, 
paisagem com tanto de magnifica como de alguma perigosidade, 

tive desta vez este "cenário" esperando que não chovesse porque parte do piso é barro, embora tinha levado calçado novo, mas......

algum vento vindo do interior/sul e relativamente quente e seco, digo seco porque num dos vales que atravesso ainda tem um pequeno curso de agua bastante limpa e aproveito para refrescar a cara e braços e secaram bastante rápidos





























aqui por casa já pingou  á perto de 30 min atrás.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Set 2021 às 23:47)

vento mais forte. Parece vai chover a qualquer momento, algo abafado
S. Martinho do Porto.


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2021 às 03:23)

já cai os primeiros chuviscos, mas que cheirinho tão bom a terra molhada, que saudades que eu tinha disto


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2021 às 04:33)

Meteo Santa Iria já acumulou na última meia hora cerca de 3 mm, o dia vai em *3,3 mm*.
Outra estação relativamente próxima, Estacal, regista *2,8 mm*.
Aqui na zona alta da Póvoa corre bem a água nas ruas, finalmente uma pequena lavagem.

20,5ºC em descida lenta.
84%

Vento fraco de quadrante variável, NW ou SSE, mas as nuvens correm céleres de SSE.


----------



## fhff (7 Set 2021 às 08:10)

Pelo litoral sintrense acumulei 2,1 mm.


----------



## Geopower (7 Set 2021 às 09:48)

Bom dia. 
Início de manhã com céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado de sul.
Panorâmica a W/SW a partir do estuário do Tejo:





a NW:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (7 Set 2021 às 09:51)

Por Coimbra 12 mm na estação do aeródromo, muito acima do previsto.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Set 2021 às 10:19)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vai chovendo bem neste momento!! Começou por ser fraca, mas entretanto aumentou a intensidade e a persistência... 
De madrugada também caiu alguma coisa!

Vento fraco de S
*22ºC

EDIT: Chuva forte agora!!!*


----------



## Geopower (7 Set 2021 às 10:37)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado em Almada. Foi curto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2021 às 10:50)

Chove de forma bastante generosa já há algum tempo, aqui em Loures. NUNCA VI CHOVER ASSIM!


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Set 2021 às 11:02)

Bom dia!
Este cheirinho a terra molhada é que é espetacular.  
Céu a abrir por Carnaxide.


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2021 às 12:43)

vai chovendo por aqui  tão bom


----------



## Mammatus (7 Set 2021 às 13:25)

Boas,

Condições actuais







Rain rate máximo de *10.8 mm/h*, por volta das 11h. O actual valor de acumulado foi feito neste período, uma vez que ao início da manhã o valor era de apenas 0.20 mm.

Agora céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade e sensação de tempo abafado, como se pode verificar pelo elevado valor de dewpoint.


----------



## RStorm (7 Set 2021 às 17:08)

Boa Tarde

Que saudades que eu tinha de um dia assim 
Céu parcialmente nublado e aguaceiros fracos a moderados até meio da tarde, rendendo *3,6 mm  *Desde meados de Junho que o pluviómetro não registava nada 
Em contrapartida, tive a noite mais quente do ano, com mínima tropical de *21,0ºC *

Por agora, boas abertas de sol com sensação bastante abafada e vento muito fraco de SW. 

Ontem: *18,9ºC / 29,1ºC *
Hoje: *21,0ºC **/ **25,3ºC **/ **3,6 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *24,8ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: SW / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2021 às 18:54)

*6mm*


----------



## Geopower (7 Set 2021 às 19:39)

Final de tarde com céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco a moderado de oeste. Panorâmica a E/SE:





A W:


----------



## Mammatus (8 Set 2021 às 00:11)

Boa noite,

Ao fim de 4 meses é bom sentir o cheiro a terra molhada, pese embora tenha sido uma pequena amostra. Em termos de precipitação o dia resumiu-se aos pingos que caíram de madrugada e o aguaceiro a meio da manhã.
A tarde foi caracterizada por boas abertas, e tempo manifestamente abafado sempre que o sol aparecia por entre as nuvens.

Mantém-se um acentuado fluxo de SW, quente e húmido, a potenciar dewpoint e índice de humidade elevados, e simultaneamente baixa amplitude térmica.

Extremos: *25.9ºC* / *20.2ºC*
*3.51 mm*


----------



## Tufao André (8 Set 2021 às 11:15)

Bom dia!

Madrugada e manhã marcadas por aguaceiros fracos, que durante a ultima meia hora têm sido moderados a fortes e frequentes!!  
Não estava à espera de tanta chuva... Já houve boas abertas de sol, mas rapidamente tudo mudou e está bastante escuro!

Vento fraco de SW e uns agradáveis *23ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2021 às 12:48)

aguaceiro


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Set 2021 às 13:16)

Boa tarde períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes desde segunda feira tem chovido mais do que estava á espera.


----------



## RStorm (8 Set 2021 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde 

O dia segue novamente abafado e parcialmente nublado com boas abertas. 
Aguaceiros dispersos e curtos durante a manhã, sem acumulação. 
O vento rodou para W e tem soprado em geral fraco, por vezes com algumas rajadas pontuais. 

Mínima de hoje: *20,0ºC *
T. Atual: *25,1ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (8 Set 2021 às 15:12)

Vai-se mantendo o regime de aguaceiros, agora mais fracos e dispersos.
O vento é fraco a moderado de SW.
*24ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2021 às 15:14)

vai desfilando aguaceiros a norte para os lados da Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2021 às 16:40)

Já houve chuva relativamente forte esta manhã, mas a estação de Bencanta não acumulou nada... Já ontem acordei às sete da manhã com o quarto num forno e abri as janelas apesar de estar a chover torrencialmente


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2021 às 18:11)

N_Fig disse:


> Já houve chuva relativamente forte esta manhã, mas a estação de Bencanta não acumulou nada... Já ontem acordei às sete da manhã com o quarto num forno e abri as janelas apesar de estar a chover torrencialmente


Acho que está entupida...

OGAUC/Dias-da-Silva: 6,3mm
OGAUC/Santa-Clara: 3,1mm


----------



## jamestorm (8 Set 2021 às 20:41)

Choveu fraco ainda ha pouco em S. Martinho do Porto...


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Set 2021 às 23:23)

Vistas pela zona litoral Sintra - Cascais,  quase total ausência de vento, tempo morno e húmido, por aqui não choveu nada,

antes de ter saído de casa pelo início da tarde, alguma chuva


----------



## N_Fig (9 Set 2021 às 02:10)

Chove de novo em Coimbra, mas nada de muito forte


----------



## RStorm (9 Set 2021 às 19:16)

Boa Tarde 

O dia voltou a ser idêntico aos anteriores, mas desta vez sem chuva e com menor nebulosidade. 
O vento rodou para NW e tem soprado em geral fraco, especialmente durante a tarde. 

Entretanto, parece que a partir de domingo vamos ter instabilidade como deve ser, que prevê-se que seja generalizada e com maior chance de trovoadas  Uma situação a acompanhar  

Mínima: *18,8ºC *
Máxima: *26,2ºC *

T. Atual: *24,6ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## windchill (10 Set 2021 às 21:02)

Hoje fui brindado com um bonito final de tarde aqui pela margem sul do Tejo...


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Set 2021 às 22:27)

Vista pelo alto de Montemor


----------



## Pedro Mindz (11 Set 2021 às 09:09)

Bom dia pessoal, alguém me poderá dar por favor o meteograma para Lisboa como havia antigamente aqui no site com o GFS, etc para temperatura, chuva, neve, etc? Gostava de ver a previsão por aí e isso desapareceu daqui


----------



## Luis Rafael (11 Set 2021 às 10:08)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Bom dia pessoal, alguém me poderá dar por favor o meteograma para Lisboa como havia antigamente aqui no site com o GFS, etc para temperatura, chuva, neve, etc? Gostava de ver a previsão por aí e isso desapareceu daqui


Bom dia Pedro Mindz,

Vê se é isto que pretendes clicka aqui.

Um abraço.


----------



## RStorm (11 Set 2021 às 17:15)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem* o dia apresentou-se soalheiro, com muita nebulosidade alta e alguns cumulus no horizonte a leste.
O vento soprou fraco de NW.

Mínima: *17,1ºC *
Máxima: *26,3ºC *

*Hoje*, a manhã começou com céu muito nublado e ameaçador, com aspeto de chuva e trovoada, mas disso não passou 
A partir do final da manhã, o céu limpou gradualmente e a tarde tem sido quente e soalheira, com alguns cumulus no quadrante leste. 
Subida de temperatura. Vento fraco de N-NW. 

Mínima: *17,7ºC *
Máxima: *28,2ºC *

Os modelos andam muito incertos quanto à instabilidade da próxima semana, que já foi adiada lá para segunda-feira  No entanto e para já, parece-me que terça-feira é que deverá ser um dia bastante interessante, a ver vamos 

T. Atual: *26,9ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro Mindz (12 Set 2021 às 00:27)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Bom dia Pedro Mindz,
> 
> Vê se é isto que pretendes clicka aqui.
> 
> Um abraço.


Muito obrigado, era isso mesmo! Como é que consigo trocar para outra zona já agora?


----------



## pmtoliveira (12 Set 2021 às 09:11)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Muito obrigado, era isso mesmo! Como é que consigo trocar para outra zona já agora?





			MeteoPT.com - Meteorologia e Clima - MeteoPT.com
		


Dá para arrastar no mapa o pin para onde se quer e depois dá o modelo para essa zona


----------



## RStorm (12 Set 2021 às 16:29)

Boa Tarde 

O dia segue abafado e muito nublado por nuvens altas, aumentando ainda mais de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde. 
Nevoeiro cerrado e temporário no inicio da manhã. 
O vento sopra fraco de SW, aumentando de intensidade nesta última hora. 

Venha as trovoadas 

Mínima: *18,1ºC *
Máxima: *29,2ºC *

T. Atual: *24,6ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Set 2021 às 19:10)

Ouvi um trovão há cerca de 20 minutos no centro de Lisboa. Não sei de onde terá vindo, mas tenho quase a certeza que foi um ️

Expectante para as próximas horas e dia de amanhã…


----------



## Tufao André (12 Set 2021 às 19:18)

Boa tarde malta!

Igual ao André Frade, aqui pela Amadora também ouvi um trovão nesse período aproximadamente  Não tenho a certeza de onde veio, mas foi longe... 

Aguardemos mais logo! A organização da depressão e respectivas linhas de instabilidade está interessante


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2021 às 19:19)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ouvi um trovão há cerca de 20 minutos no centro de Lisboa. Não sei de onde terá vindo, mas tenho quase a certeza que foi um ️


Só pode ter sido impressão. Tanto o radar, como as imagens de satélite não mostram nada de relevante.


----------



## AJJ (12 Set 2021 às 19:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Ouvi um trovão há cerca de 20 minutos no centro de Lisboa. Não sei de onde terá vindo, mas tenho quase a certeza que foi um ️
> 
> Expectante para as próximas horas e dia de amanhã…


também ouvi em Entrecampos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2021 às 19:33)

Para quem andou a perguntar onde eu andava, a resposta é bastante simples: estive no Algarve este tempo todo a desfrutar da vida e do tempo soalheiro por lá (e monótono também) e praticamente deixei de lado as redes sociais e fóruns durante os últimos 10 dias. 
Agora já cheguei a casa novamente e irei reportar o evento destas próximas horas e dias. Para já sigo com um tempo muito abafado e céu muito nublado - com vento fraco ou nulo e 24,0ºC. No radar já se veem ecos por aqui, mas é só virga...


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Set 2021 às 19:39)

ECMWF a colocar cerca de 90 mm na zona da peninsula de setubal em 24 horas.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Set 2021 às 19:44)

Boas malta,

Finalmente uma pausa na monotonia meteorológica! 

Céu nublado, incialmente por nuvens altas, passou a nuvens médias desde meados da tarde.
O horizonte a sudoeste está escuro. Ainda que o maior grosso da precipitação esteja longe, o cenário parece-me prometedor, com o Euclid a detectar as primeiras descargas.  







O tempo tem estado particularmente abafado, mas quando o sol desapareceu pouco depois das 17:30, levantou-se temporariamente uma brisa moderada de sudoeste bastante agradável... mudança à vista.

De volta a casa, são estas as condições actuais






Esse mapa mostra precipitação nesta zona, mas não passa de virga.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2021 às 20:05)

Bonito pôr do sol:


----------



## dASk (12 Set 2021 às 20:08)

O trovão relatado por alguns membros não o foi, tem um explicação simples, foram os morteiros intensos da procissão da nossa senhora da Boa Viagem que hoje benzeu os barcos na Moita, e foi mesmo a essa hora. Com vento sul provavelmente o som ainda chegou impecável. Aguardemos por amanhã.


----------



## windchill (12 Set 2021 às 21:12)

Mudanças à vista...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2021 às 21:23)

Para quem quiser adiantar a festa, favor aceder à beachcam da Praia do Norte.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Set 2021 às 21:34)

Por Alfeizerão já se vêm relâmpagos no mar 
na direcção de São Martinho do Porto

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2021 às 22:14)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> ECMWF a colocar cerca de 90 mm na zona da peninsula de setubal em 24 horas.



Apesar de com este tipo de sinótica, estas cartas valem o que todos sabemos,  é sem dúvida uma saída invulgar para esta zona, e que ao concretizar-se irá trazer muitos problemas de certeza


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (12 Set 2021 às 22:21)

Obviamente toda a chuva é bem vinda só não em um curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2021 às 22:26)

E se formos olhar para outros modelos , que não são tão fidedignos às nossas latitudes , a coisa fica mesmo de meter respeito 






Enfim, que comece o nowcasting ! Bom evento a todos


----------



## jamestorm (12 Set 2021 às 22:44)

Por São Martinho do Porto alguns relâmpagos do lado do mar. Muito abafado.
Um bom primeiro evento da época a todos!


----------



## A ver se chove (12 Set 2021 às 23:09)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Obviamente toda a chuva é bem vinda só não em um curto espaço de tempo.


Espero que tenham limpo as sarjetas que muitas estavam carregadas de folhas já.

Com o lixo que vem por arrasto é sempre propício a inundações por escoamento deficiente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2021 às 23:40)

Por aqui, para já está tudo calmo e não há nada a apontar. Também não cheguei a ouvir nada relacionado com o evento da Moita porque ainda não tinha chegado a casa a essa hora... 

As saídas para amanhã estão interessantes pela zona, resta esperar umas horas para ver o que acontece!


----------



## AJJ (12 Set 2021 às 23:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E se formos olhar para outros modelos , que não são tão fidedignos às nossas latitudes , a coisa fica mesmo de meter respeito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esses valores para a cidade de Lisboa e coisas pra amanhã ficar em casa a acompanhar


----------



## AJJ (12 Set 2021 às 23:51)

A ver se chove disse:


> Espero que tenham limpo as sarjetas que muitas estavam carregadas de folhas já.
> 
> Com o lixo que vem por arrasto é sempre propício a inundações por escoamento deficiente.


Depois do jantar fui dar uma volta a pé por Entrecampos, praça de Espanha e etc  além de folhas máscaras e copos nas sarjetas há algumas obras a decorrer nestas zonas


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2021 às 23:51)

A não ser que se formem células mais junto da costa, não estou a ver isto a animar já de madrugada...
Por Carnaxide temos céu encoberto por nuvens baixas vindas de sul e *21,0°C*.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2021 às 00:22)

Extremos: *28.9°C* / *17.9ºC*

Actuais 21.7ºC , vento fraco a variar entre W/SW, alguma nebulosidade baixa.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2021 às 00:33)

Boa Noite,
Fim de semana passado pela AML com tempo bastante agradável.
*Ontem*, estive em Sintra e choveu qualquer coisa naquela zona de manhã cedo, pois em alguns locais o chão estava molhado, mas o resto da manhã foi bastante agradável com algum sol e nuvens.
Algumas fotos tiradas na Quinta da Regaleira. Local bastante bonito!









Castelo dos Mouros lá no alto:





*Hoje*, por Setúbal, dia igualmente agradável com nuvens altas e a água do mar estava ótima. Só a partir do meio da tarde é que apareceu algum vento e ao final do dia o céu começou a ficar mais carregado.




Mais ao final da tarde, desde o Forte de S. Filipe:
















______________

Bom seguimento a todos!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 01:09)

E do nada...chove forte por Carnaxide. 
O aguaceiro durou o mesmo tempo que demorei a escrever este post.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2021 às 01:31)

Chove copiosamente por Belas... mal desci a encosta de Casal de Cambra até ao vale de Carenque o ritmo aumentou substancialmente. 

E todos os anos é a mesma coisa... sistema de regas ativos 



joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Fim de semana passado pela AML com tempo bastante agradável.
> *Ontem*, estive em Sintra e choveu qualquer coisa naquela zona de manhã cedo, pois em alguns locais o chão estava molhado, mas o resto da manhã foi bastante agradável com algum sol e nuvens.
> Algumas fotos tiradas na Quinta da Regaleira. Local bastante bonito!
> ...



A Regaleira <3 
Tenho de ir dar uma visita de novo.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 01:38)

Margem norte debaixo de chuva fraca a moderada :




40 min antes:


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2021 às 01:39)

Lá consegui fazer um zoom a mais do que o mapa permite....






Bom evento a todos!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2021 às 02:46)

Chove com muita intensidade no centro de Lisboa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (13 Set 2021 às 02:57)

Boas.
Chove com alguma intensidade em Almada velha.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 03:03)

Aguaceiro curto mas suficiente para fazer escorrer água pela rua abaixo.

Além das pequenas células ao largo e sobre Lisboa, há a referir as células com intensa actividade eléctrica a SSW, ao largo do Sudoeste Alentejano:
















Topo dessas células a 15 Km de altitude pelo menos:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2021 às 03:07)

Muito vento agora e já chegou a chover.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2021 às 03:07)

Trovoada nesta célula a sobre Cascais/Sintra


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 03:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Trovoada nesta célula a sobre Cascais/Sintra



Descarga múltipla (3 nuvem-solo e duas nuvem-nuvem) às 3h00m56s. Mesmo em frente a Cascais:


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2021 às 03:27)

Vai-se ouvindo a trovoada em Odivelas. Mas está longe.


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 03:32)

festival eléctrico, por Sintra. Muita chuva nos últimos minutos.


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 03:34)

.


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2021 às 03:35)

Já oiço uns roncos aqui por Azambuja. 
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco há pouco.


----------



## Iuri (13 Set 2021 às 03:39)

Ca estouro se sentiu em Cascais…


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2021 às 03:40)

que estoiro, um relampago mesmo aqui ao pé


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 03:44)

A Serra de Sintra deu um impulso notável àquela célula, eco vermelho desde que entrou por Cascais, às 3h00, 10 minutos depois teve laivos de roxo:






Última actividade eléctrica:


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 03:49)

Crescimento explosivo da célula de Alenquer/Azambuja:


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 03:51)

Em Peniche ainda não se ouve nada mas não deve tardar. Pelo que se vê já há muitas descargas aqui à volta (sule leste), por terra.
Acabei de ver um directo a partir de Sagres e era impressionante a quantidade de raios

Está um calor dentro de casa que não se aguenta! É a primeira vez que digo isto este ano! :O


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 03:52)

Mais cedo falasse... 
Primeiro ronco audível em Peniche!


----------



## squidward (13 Set 2021 às 03:54)

squidward disse:


> que estoiro, um relâmpago mesmo aqui ao pé


Bem, pelo que constatei pelo mapa de DEA's do IPMA e através da régua do Google Earth, o raio caiu sensivelmente a 1 km da minha casa.


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 03:55)

Agora sim, roncos bastante audíveis em Peniche!


----------



## rick80 (13 Set 2021 às 04:02)

Já se ouve bem a trovoada por Alcobaça também 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 04:03)

Candy disse:


> Mais cedo falasse...
> Primeiro ronco audível em Peniche!



Terá sido esta, bem longe (> 30 Km) mas fortíssima, 156 kA:







Entretanto, esta célula assinalada vai atingir a região de Setúbal/Lisboa, intensa actividade eléctrica e precipitação, assim parece pela trajectória até ao momento:


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 04:10)

Continuo a ouvir muitos roncos, estão longe mas grossos.
Não chove. Está uma calma podre na rua. Acabei de abrir a janela por causa do calor.


----------



## meteo (13 Set 2021 às 04:10)

Trovoada forte no Vimeiro, perto de Santa Cruz. Bem audível há mais de meia hora.


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 04:13)

StormRic disse:


> Terá sido esta, bem longe (> 30 Km) mas fortíssima, 156 kA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agora já não saberei dizer. São muitos os roncos e visíveis nas webcam do Lagide, Baleal, para norte, e dos Supertubos, para sul. Embora a dos supertubos esteja focada na Consolação na zona de terra


----------



## meteo (13 Set 2021 às 04:13)

Bonitos raios. Chove moderadamente. 1 a 5 segundos entre o raio e trovão.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 04:19)

Candy disse:


> Continuo a ouvir muitos roncos, estão longe mas grossos.
> Não chove. Está uma calma podre na rua. Acabei de abrir a janela por causa do calor.





meteo disse:


> Trovoada forte no Vimeiro, perto de Santa Cruz. Bem audível há mais de meia hora.



Deve estar a um belo espectáculo, para o interior da Região Oeste, SSE de Peniche em movimento para N-NNE:






O desfasamento do registo eléctrico e de radar é de 16 minutos:


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 04:23)

Quanto aos roncos, parece ter acalmado por aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2021 às 04:25)

Começou a festa! Vários roncos bem fortes na última hora e os cães estão todos a ladrar como malucos nos quintais dos vizinhos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2021 às 04:27)

Mas que ronco veio a ser este? Até saltei da cama...


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 04:28)

meteo disse:


> Bonitos raios. Chove moderadamente. 1 a 5 segundos entre o raio e trovão.



Em Oeiras? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Há quatro grupos de células muito activas que neste momento ou afectam a RLC ou dirigem-se para cá, movimento geral Sul-N-NNE


----------



## meteo (13 Set 2021 às 04:30)

StormRic disse:


> Em Oeiras?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Vimeiro, entre a Lourinha e Santa Cruz.
A acalmar por aqui. A trovoada já esteve muito perto, mas parece abrandar. Aguaceiro fraco agora.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 04:34)

Avanço bastante rápido para Norte-NNE:


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2021 às 04:39)

Sinto que há muito energia no ar, vejo bastantes relâmpagos e oiço roucos não muito longe. A qualquer momento forma-se uma ️ intensa.


----------



## rick80 (13 Set 2021 às 04:40)

Agora pelo Juncal a chuva já cai com alguma intensidade. Pelo caminho estive sempre bem iluminado pelos relâmpagos da trovoada 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 04:40)

Maiores acumulados rondam os *19 mm*. Duas estações logo a norte de Torres Vedras.
Cascais registou *17 mm* em *25 minutos*.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 04:51)

O grupo de células a Sul de Setúbal/Lisboa parece ter moderado ligeiramente a sua intensidade:












Na Região Oeste, a área de precipitação intensa alargou-se consideravelmente e está a chegar a Leiria. Não afecta a costa de Peniche e para sul.





Nenhuma EMA do quadro do IPMA reflecte os acumulados que têm sido registados pontualmente em várias estações não oficiais (na ordem de > 20 mm).


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2021 às 04:54)

Bom dia a todos. Belo acordar. Já tinha saudades destes despertadores


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 04:54)

Não ouvi ronco mas a electricidade acabou de ter uma quebra. Foi coisa de 1 segundo mas o bastante para a meo box estar a reiniciar e a levar tempo demasiado. Os alarmes na rua estão todos a tocar. 
Já passaram uns 5 minutos e nada da net voltar. Estou com dados móveis.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2021 às 04:58)

Para já sigo a zeros ao nível de precipitação (apesar daquele aguaceirozito que não rendeu nada), contudo vem aí este matulão:





E depois, um corredor brutal de trovoadas a vir nesta direção (ou pelo menos isso parece):


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 04:59)

Voltou a net. Estranho é não ter ouvido nada quando falhou a luz


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 05:11)

Registo de ocorrências no Bombarral


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2021 às 05:13)

Chove por aqui, com uns bons roncos de fundo


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 05:15)

Estas células são sensíveis ao embate nos relevos interiores:






Mas estão a evitar a Arrábida, seguem para a zona quente da foz do Tejo, Cascais em especial:


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 05:19)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Chove por aqui, com uns bons roncos de fundo



Os roncos provêm daqui:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Set 2021 às 05:23)

StormRic disse:


> Os roncos provêm daqui:


Esses roncos se fosse aqui, acordava a malta


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Set 2021 às 05:24)

Bom dia, que bela maneira de acordar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 05:26)

Novamente o litoral de Cascais e Serra de Sintra vão receber as células de Sul:






Mais a norte, extensa linha de células na região de Leiria:


----------



## Pisfip (13 Set 2021 às 05:26)

Boa madrugada de seguimento a todos. É impressionante o número de relâmpagos e trovões que toda a região (Batalha, Leiria) está a registar. Está tudo acordado.


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 05:33)

Mais uma carga de água por Sintra. Levo 12 mm de acumulado. Trovoada desde as 3H.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 05:33)

Chuva forte em Póvoa de Santa iria, uma célula que quase não se dava por ela no radar.
3,2 mm

Primeiro trovão audível.

Entretanto o acumulado em Cascais a subir rapidamente, *25,6 mm*.

Carvalhal (Bombarral): *31,7 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 05:37)

Pisfip disse:


> Boa madrugada de seguimento a todos. É impressionante o número de relâmpagos e trovões que toda a região (Batalha, Leiria) está a registar. Está tudo acordado.



Últimos 20 minutos, entre as 5h14 e as 5h34, aproximadamente:

*




*


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 05:41)

.


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2021 às 05:45)

Boa madrugada

Por aqui chuva fraca e ao som da trovoada a leste, belo despertar


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 05:51)

Que bomba agora....a uns 2 km de onde estou. Chuva continua.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 05:51)

Problemas em Cascais se estas células demorarem muito tempo a passar:





E lá está a pequena célula que produziu de raspão o aguaceiro forte mas curto aqui na Póvoa (à direita):





Santarém com célula de eco vermelho e uma multitude de células daí para norte e a chegar à Figueira da Foz:





Será desta vez que a península de Setúbal (Sesimbra em particular) recebe as células em cheio?


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2021 às 05:58)

Bom dia. Neste momento chuva fraca em Lisboa. Vento moderado de sul.  Visiveis relâmpagos a SE.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 06:10)

Entre as 4:40 e as 4:50 aquela torre a sul da Arrábida teve um crescimento e actividade eléctrica explosivos:


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 06:16)

Agora sim um rono mais forte. Este levei com o clarão na tromba! Abri os estores para ver se chovia e tauuuuuu... 
Não chovia mas agora oiço chover bem e... mais um ronco bem forte! Mas ainda com uns segundos de distância após o raio. Uns 4/5 segundos talvez.

Continuando... já chove forte. É a célula que vinha rente ao litoral.

Continuando... chove muito forte!

Bem, sendo que demorei uns 3 minutos a escrever esta mensagem... 
E está um dilúvio 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 06:19)

Jesus! Tremeu tudo!

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 06:32)

Candy disse:


> Agora sim um rono mais forte. Este levei com o clarão na tromba! Abri os estores para ver se chovia e tauuuuuu...
> Não chovia mas agora oiço chover bem e... mais um ronco bem forte! Mas ainda com uns segundos de distância após o raio. Uns 4/5 segundos talvez.
> 
> Continuando... já chove forte. É a célula que vinha rente ao litoral.
> ...



 





Esta foi tripla:


----------



## FJC (13 Set 2021 às 06:34)

Bom dia.
Pela Marinha Grande chuva intensa, mas sem trovoada agora! Numa estação aqui perto esta madrugada já vai com 17 mm.... Cheira que com mais esta carga de água mais as que aí vêm vai dar problemas....
Estação: https://meteo.hortasdoliz.org/


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 06:43)

Primeiro grande grupo de células/linha de instabilidade já terminou a entrada na RLC. A célula forte a sul da Arrábida dirigiu-se para Tróia/Setúbal oriental.
Mantém-se muitas células que se espalharam pelo norte da RLC e entraram na RN e RINC.

Nova actividade virá, talvez, ao fim da manhã e início da tarde:


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 06:49)

StormRic disse:


> Esta foi tripla:


Aquela célula dá Ideia que não segui o mesmo rumo das outras e subiu pela linha de costa.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 06:54)

Boa madrugada!
Infelizmente adormeci e não dei conta de nada (e pelos vistos resolvi acordar mesmo na pausa da festa). 
Veremos as próximas horas.


----------



## windchill (13 Set 2021 às 07:14)

Já deu para matar as saudades...


----------



## Thomar (13 Set 2021 às 07:46)

Bom dia. 
Esta madrugada ouvi trovoada, já tinha saudades.
Ouvi trovoada, por volta das 5H (5 a 6 trovões) e também por volta das 6H (2 trovões), mas foi tudo distante.
A precipitação média acumulada nas estações meteorológicas amadoras aqui junto à Serra da Arrábida é de cerca de 1mm.
Por agora tudo calmo, céu nublado e sopra apenas uma aragem.
Vamos ver como corre o dia.


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 07:49)

Noite bem animada e de pouco sono. Pico de chuva às 1H45, 3H00 e depois às 5H. Acumulei 17 mmBom.


----------



## felyzardo (13 Set 2021 às 07:53)

Aqui em Olhalvo choveu imenso, sem estação não posso dizer quanto.
Imensos relâmpagos, constantes, e trovões.


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 07:56)

felyzardo disse:


> Aqui em Olhalvo choveu imenso, sem estação não posso dizer quanto.
> Imensos relâmpagos, constantes, e trovões.


As netatmo da zona mostram precipitação entre os 6 e 9 mm.


----------



## Thomar (13 Set 2021 às 07:57)

Impressionante o registo de precipitação na estação do IPMA de Alcobaça com *48,7mm em 3 horas!*


----------



## Maria Papoila (13 Set 2021 às 08:37)

Saborosa madrugada (não sei as horas porque não abri os olhos) com chuva forte (ouvi a água correr a jorros no telhado) e que aconteceu em duas vezadas. Também ouvi trovoada mas parecia uma chapa metálica a ondular em som rouco e distante - nada que assustasse ou fizesse dar um salto na cama


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2021 às 08:49)

Tudo calmo por agora, a chuva rendeu *1,2 mm. *
A trovoada deixei de a ouvir alguns minutos depois. 

Neste momento, céu muito nublado e vento fraco de S-SW com rajadas. 
Vamos ver como correm as próximas horas 

T. Atual: *20,0°C *
HR: 94% 
Vento: S-SW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## AJJ (13 Set 2021 às 09:03)

Entrecampos não ouvi nada nem dei por nada. Abri a janela está uma brisa fraca céu encoberto com uma aberta e o chão molhado.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2021 às 09:08)

Por voltas das 5/6 manhã foi impossível dormir pela Figueira: trovejou imenso, choveu e quando me aproximei das únicas janelas que não estavam totalmente fechadas vi vários flashes


----------



## Toby (13 Set 2021 às 09:13)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante o registo de precipitação na estação do IPMA de Alcobaça com *48,7mm em 3 horas!*





			https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/2021-09-13_10-09-38.mp4


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2021 às 09:32)

Bom dia, 

Não dei conta da trovoada. Para já acumulado fraco, *1.30 mm*, ou seja, a animação passou ao lado.

Veremos como o dia vai correr. 

Condições actuais


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2021 às 09:38)

Início de manhã com céu encoberto e sem chuva. Vento moderado de Sul.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2021 às 09:41)

Boas,

Madrugada de muita chuva e trovoada.
24 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2021 às 11:03)

Bom dia,

Por aqui acordei com o barulho da trovoda, por volta das 6 da manhã, caiu uns aguaceiros moderados, mas nada de muito especial, e foram de curta duração.
De resto esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2021 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

Céu pouco nublado com sol bem quente neste momento por Almada, embora haja muita nebulosidade ao longe. Muitos relâmpagos de madrugada de S/SO, 4/5 trovões, um deles bem forte, e dois aguaceiros moderados e rápidos bem cedo é a soma da instabilidade até agora por aqui.

Dados actuais: 21,6ºC, 93% HR, PA 1010,2hpa e vento sopra fraco do quadrante Leste.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 11:39)

Bom dia.
Muito sinceramente esperava mais para a manhã de hoje. Está a ser demasiado calmo, e pelo radar é para continuar.
O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado mas o sol queima bem.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2021 às 11:42)

Por aqui, chuva e trovoada até às 6h.
A partir daí apenas céu nublado com abertas.
Esperava um bocadinho mais, mas já não foi mau.


----------



## RStorm (13 Set 2021 às 12:31)

Sinceramente também esperava algo mais nesta manhã, que tem sido muito fraquinha  Vamos ver se a coisa melhora para a tarde 

Céu nublado com abertas e vento fraco de S-SW, por vezes com rajadas. Apenas voltou a cair uns pingos há cerca de hora, fruto de uma célula fraca que por aqui passou. 

T. Atual: *24,5ºC*
HR: 68% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 12:38)

Depois de noite animada, a manhã tem seguido com tempo nublado, com abertas e algum sol à mistura e nada de chuva. Muita humidade e vento moderado do quadrante sul.  24ºC e acumulado de 17,3 mm.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2021 às 12:40)

0.8mm...


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2021 às 12:41)

24º C.
Algo me diz que a montanha pariu um rato.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 12:52)

Northern Lights disse:


> 24º C.
> Algo me diz que a montanha pariu um rato.


Ao analisar o radar e as imagens de satélite, pelo menos até a meio da tarde a calmaria vai reinar. 
Mas já sabemos que nestas situações tudo pode mudar rapidamente, nunca se sabe.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2021 às 12:53)

aguaceiro normal


----------



## Mammatus (13 Set 2021 às 12:55)

Boa tarde,

Por enquanto, ambiente tranquilo e céu com boas abertas desde meio da manhã.

Os eventos convectivos são caracterizados pela sua imprevisibilidade, vamos ver o que o resto do dia nos reserva, e esperar que o aquecimento diurno faça o seu trabalho.

25.4°C, vento fraco de SW


----------



## AJJ (13 Set 2021 às 13:04)

Algumas abertas de sol vento muito calmo sem chuva.

tempo agradável.


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2021 às 13:32)

Há cerca de meia-hora o vento começou a soprar moderado e com rajadas de Sul, de resto tudo tranquilo com céu pouco nublado e tempo abafado.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2021 às 13:49)

meh 1mm, mal acumulou, parece que próximas horas vão ser tranquilas no nosso seguimento


----------



## Thomar (13 Set 2021 às 14:05)

david 6 disse:


> meh 1mm, mal acumulou, parece que próximas horas vão ser tranquilas no nosso seguimento


As previsões foram um falhanço total... 
Bem sei, que pode chover aqui e no vizinho não, mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim, ainda por cima em situações de actividade convectiva, e desta vez as previsões do IPMA falharam, acontece.
Pode ser que amanhã haja alguma animação porque olhando para as imagens de satélite e radar, não espero nada de significativo hoje (esperemos que Eu esteje totalmente errado ).


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2021 às 14:22)

A automática do IPMA põe trovoada para Lisboa à noite (21-23h).
Mas sinceramente não espero nada hoje.
Céu nublado e com abertas. 24,7 ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 14:28)

Por Carnaxide, vento fraco a moderado de sul e *27,4°C*.
É desanimador olhar para o radar depois do que já esteve previsto, mas faz parte.
Talvez amanhã seja melhor.


----------



## fhff (13 Set 2021 às 14:47)

Nada de chuva pelo litoral Sintrense. Tempo quente, 26ºC, muito abafado. vento moderado de Sul e boas abertas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 15:28)

Peniche a monopolizar a instabilidade desta tarde? 
Sem actividade eléctrica, no entanto.
A última DEA na RLC ocorreu cerca das 8h, perto de Santarém.










Aqui na Póvoa e Santa Iria de Azóia a madrugada rendeu *6,9 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria, *4,6 mm* em Estacal e *3,6 mm* em Vialonga.
Temperaturas máximas até ao momento de *26,0ºC* em Santa iria (montes) e *27,9ºC* em Vialonga (fundo do vale), humidade relativa entre 62% e 57%, respectivamente.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 15:35)

Trovoada reaparece a norte de Peniche e está agora a cerca de 10 Km ao largo da Nazaré:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 15:44)

StormRic disse:


> Trovoada reaparece a norte de Peniche e está agora a cerca de 10 Km ao largo da Nazaré:


Beachcam da Praia do Norte.


----------



## Brites (13 Set 2021 às 15:50)

Tá forte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2021 às 15:53)

Boas!

Aqui por Azambuja alguma trovoada apenas de madrugada, desde manhã fechou a loja até ao momento. Apenas a relatar céu nublado com abertas e um calor abafado tropical com 28ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 16:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Beachcam da Praia do Norte.


Qual foi o momento desta captura da Beachcam?

O filme do radar de Coruche desde dia 11.

As nuvens estão a tomar volume, Cumulus mediocris a congestus espalhados:
WNW 14:43:07 utc





ENE 14:43:16 utc


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 16:08)

StormRic disse:


> Qual foi o momento desta captura da Beachcam?


Às 15h42.


----------



## AJJ (13 Set 2021 às 16:25)

Vento a ficar mais forte céu ainda com abertas.

Nada de chuva nem relâmpagos nem trovões.

desilusao até agora


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 16:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Às 15h42.



Cerca desse momento:








A evoluir para ecos roxos, mas a actividade eléctrica é escassa:





A passar rente à costa em Vieira de Leiria e Pedrógão.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 16:31)

Sigam a Beachcam de Pedrógão:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2021 às 16:31)

Praia do Osso da Baleia neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (13 Set 2021 às 16:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Praia do Osso da Baleia neste momento.



Parece ser uma uma supercélula com um bela wall cloud, bem separada da precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 16:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Praia do Osso da Baleia neste momento.





guimeixen disse:


> Parece ser uma uma supercélula com um bela wall cloud, bem separada da precipitação.




Vai direita à Figueira da Foz:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2021 às 16:46)

Figueira da Foz.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2021 às 16:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Figueira da Foz.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 16:55)

Actividade eléctrica frequente e concentrada:


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 17:07)

E da Figueira, a levar agora em cheio com a célula e outra já a caminho, talvez maior, passamos para Coruche que precisa de vistas para Nordeste!









Actividade eléctrica própria de aviso Laranja, sem dúvida!


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2021 às 17:10)

por aqui a visão está assim para nordeste, ainda apanhou a parte leste do concelho, sei que no Couço teve trovoada


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 17:16)

A Beachcam da Praia da Tocha merece um seguimento, faz uma boa panorâmica de SW a Norte.


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 17:22)

Festival da Figueira vai ter segunda edição:


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Set 2021 às 17:52)

Que grande fiasco por Lisboa. Espero que nas próximas horas melhore… eu acredito que sim! 

Tudo calmo por enquanto. Céu nublado com algumas abertas e 24°C.


----------



## Liliazevedo (13 Set 2021 às 17:53)

Por coimbra, a trovoada já se sente ao longe. E começou agora a chover. É provável que venha ai uma chuvada.


----------



## LFMOliveira (13 Set 2021 às 18:07)

Coimbra, está a chegar com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (13 Set 2021 às 18:13)

Que fiasco em Lisboa


----------



## Liliazevedo (13 Set 2021 às 18:17)

Coimbra a chover forte


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 18:23)

Começam a crescer cumulus nas redondezas. Pode ser um bom prenúncio para mais logo.
*24,4°C* por Carnaxide.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2021 às 18:24)

Trovoada por Coimbra, e agora uma chuvada


----------



## fernandinand (13 Set 2021 às 18:37)

Boa descarga nos últimos ~15 minutos por Alvorge com alguma (pouca) trovoada à mistura...infelizmente ainda não tive tempo de repara a minha estação mas esta próxima dá para mostrar o retrato da coisa:




__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2021 às 18:42)

Chove forte e com relâmpagos à mistura este final de tarde e noite vai ser uma festa.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2021 às 18:42)

No radar não se vislumbra nada para as próximas horas para Lisboa.
Esperemos que o dia de amanhã seja melhor,  já que o de hoje foi uma total desilusão


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2021 às 19:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Praia do Osso da Baleia neste momento.


Brutal! 
Belo apanhado!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2021 às 19:16)

O movimento agora é para NNE/NE.
Lisboa está num corredor livre de células e a não ser que surjam novas nesse alinhamento será difícil haver alguma actividade significativa nas próximas horas nesta região.
A actividade eléctrica também já foi varrida quase toda para fora da RLC pelo vento de Sul/SSW. Aqui no alto da Póvoa de Santa Iria tem soprado moderado a forte.





Ainda muitas células fortes activas pela região de Coimbra e para Leste entrando na RINC.
No entanto não deixam de haver alguns aguaceiros perdidos pela zona sudoeste da RLC, Setúbal e talvez Cascais/Lisboa:


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 19:28)

StormRic disse:


> Esta foi tripla:


Então, afinal aquele que tremeu aqui tudo parece que caiu mesmo num prédio. P
Pelo que dizem nos comentários, na publicação deste link, entrou por um lado e saiu pelo outro!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/149...jIQyMhHQ4ZCpOecxIVpDgCttFvchqZj&__tn__=,O,P-R


----------



## Geopower (13 Set 2021 às 19:31)

Final de tarde com céu nublado com abertas. Dia sem chuva. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a SW-W a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril. Visível desenvolvimento vertical:


----------



## Brites (13 Set 2021 às 19:31)

Ou muito me engano ou algo se passa nas linhas de comboio o Alfa pendular está parado depois da estação em Pombal, sentido Coimbra...

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2021 às 19:47)

Brites disse:


> Ou muito me engano ou algo se passa nas linhas de comboio o Alfa pendular está parado depois da estação em Pombal, sentido Coimbra...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


O Prociv tem várias ocorrências em Coimbra por inundações e queda de árvore em Alfarelos, se afecta a linha do Norte isso já não tenho conhecimento e nem sei bem aonde passa a linha do Norte. 

Entre as 18h30 e as 19h30m, caíram 31.2 mm na estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo), sendo 20 mm em 20 minutos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Set 2021 às 19:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Prociv tem várias ocorrências em Coimbra por inundações e queda de árvore em Alfarelos, se afecta a linha do Norte isso já não tenho conhecimento e nem sei bem aonde passa a linha do Norte.
> 
> Entre as 18h30 e as 19h30m, caíram 31.2 mm na estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo), sendo 20 mm em 20 minutos.


Passa precisamente em Alfarelos


----------



## pmtoliveira (13 Set 2021 às 19:53)

Volta a chover em Cascais


----------



## Liliazevedo (13 Set 2021 às 20:21)

Por coimbra está assim


----------



## hurricane (13 Set 2021 às 20:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Beachcam da Praia do Norte.


Vi também essa imagem exatamente ao vivo quando estava nas praia das Paredes. Impressionante. Ainda pensei que fosse ver uma tromba de água. Trovejou e choveu imenso nessa altura.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2021 às 20:28)

aqui em Sao Martinho de madrugada houve muita trovoada...de manhã havia muito entulho nas estradas, carumas de pinheiro e folhas. Não tenho valores ao certo.
Em Alenquer, perto da minha terra o Netatmo marca *8.88mm.  *


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2021 às 20:30)

hurricane disse:


> Vi também essa imagem exatamente ao vivo quando estava nas praia das Paredes. Impressionante. Ainda pensei que fosse ver uma tromba de água. Trovejou e choveu imenso nessa altura.


Vi essa formação quando ia a caminho de Alcobaça...do meu ponto de vista chegou a parecer um cogumelo atómico.


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 20:34)

StormRic disse:


> Peniche a monopolizar a instabilidade desta tarde?
> Sem actividade eléctrica, no entanto.
> A última DEA na RLC ocorreu cerca das 8h, perto de Santarém.
> 
> ...


Caiu um aguaceiro durante a manhã. Depois choveu por volta das 15h, mas passou. Nada demais. O resto da tarde, que eu me tivesse apercebido, foi às secas.


----------



## windchill (13 Set 2021 às 20:41)

Algumas das fotos que tirei da minha varanda aqui, neste link 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2021-09-13-o-trovoada-na-amora-seixal.10700/


----------



## AJJ (13 Set 2021 às 20:46)

Entrecampos ceu nublado vento fraco nada por aí alem


----------



## mecre90 (13 Set 2021 às 20:52)

Bem, cá por casa a trovoada da tarde fez estragos. 2 tvs, forno eléctrico e box meo foram à vida. 

Já falei com um electricista, diz que reclamar à EDP é o cabo dos trabalhos e sem garantias de nada. O melhor é activar o seguro multi riscos...


----------



## Dematos (13 Set 2021 às 20:55)

Autêntico dilúvio por Coimbra pelas 18:00/18:30, desde a rotunda da Academia da Académica até a rotunda da Geria, arranca e para, mal se via a estrada com tanta água  que já estava muito suja com ramos caídos em que alguns tinham de ser contornados, grandes lençois de água que nem se viam; 2 toques entre carros em sítios diderentes também não ajudaram... Foram cerca de 3 km de verdadeira aventura, tinha mais medo do vento, que por sinal acho que já tinha passado mais!!!
 Mesmo antes de chegar a tempestade as nuvens apresentavam um imagem parecida com essa foto da camara da Praia do Norte publicada acima!


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Set 2021 às 21:02)

20,1 °C
Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Set 2021 às 21:19)

mecre90 disse:


> Bem, cá por casa a trovoada da tarde fez estragos. 2 tvs, forno eléctrico e box meo foram à vida.
> 
> Já falei com um electricista, diz que reclamar à EDP é o cabo dos trabalhos e sem garantias de nada. O melhor é activar o seguro multi riscos...


Sim, a EDP não tem culpa disso. O melhor é activar o seguro.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2021 às 21:23)

Por Coimbra chove e chove, das 18 as 19 foram cerca de 40 mm de chuva


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Set 2021 às 21:34)

Por Carnaxide temos uma invasão de nuvens baixas e uma temperatura de *22,5°C*. 
De acordo com as imagens de satélite temos boas linhas de aguaceiros a sudoeste. A ver se aguentam até cá.


----------



## Candy (13 Set 2021 às 21:36)

Uma das bombas da última madrugada, em Peniche.
Para quem conhece é, à entrada de Peniche, junto à rotunda da Santa e da RipCurl. Esta janela está virada para N/NE.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Set 2021 às 21:37)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Por Coimbra chove e chove, das 18 as 19 foram cerca de 40 mm de chuva


o grosso da precipitação deve ter ficado nessa zona, os modelos metiam mais a sul.


----------



## Liliazevedo (13 Set 2021 às 21:51)

Por coimbra,no final do diluvio que caiu por volta das 18h00, a baixa ficou assim. No entanto foram muitas as inundações,  postes a cairem e segundo sei um poste da edp tambem ardeu. A cidade está um caos. E a chuva está a cair em força outra vez.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2021 às 21:52)

É que em Coimbra começou a chover por volta dessa hora e ainda não parou, a estação do aeródromo acumulou já mais de 40 mm hoje


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2021 às 21:54)

Liliazevedo disse:


> Por coimbra,no final do diluvio que caiu por volta das 18h00, a baixa ficou assim. No entanto foram muitas as inundações,  postes a cairem e segundo sei um poste da edp tambem ardeu. A cidade está um caos. E a chuva está a cair em força outra vez.


Fogo, eu tinha pensado em ir jantar fora hoje, ainda bem que não fui. A minha rua está um rio, mas aí para a baixa está muito pior


----------



## Liliazevedo (13 Set 2021 às 21:59)

O Estofex emitiu nivel 1 de severidade para amanhã em Portugal Continental por Precipitação excessiva e Granizo de grande dimensões. 






__





						European Storm Forecast Experiment - ESTOFEX
					





					www.estofex.org


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2021 às 21:59)

Boa noite, 
E como já foi dito por aqui, hoje foi o dia do fiasco total dos modelos na Área Metropolitana de Lisboa. Tirando aquela animação toda de madrugada, que acumulou uns "míseros" 0,5 mm e foi muita parra e pouca uva, no restante do dia até esteve céu pouco nublado, vento moderado a forte, tempo abafado e alguns chuviscos ao final da tarde. Veremos como correm as próximas horas no que diz respeito a este evento convectivo surpreendente...


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2021 às 22:01)

Vi um flashe agora!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2021 às 22:02)

Trovoada agora em coimbra não para a chuva.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2021 às 22:05)

Relâmpago mesmo por cima de aqui e chuva intensa.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2021 às 22:43)

Perto de 55 mm na estação do aeródromo desde as 18 até as 21 e deverá chegar ao 60 e qualquer coisa agora as 22.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2021 às 22:51)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Perto de 55 mm na estação do aeródromo desde as 18 até as 21 e deverá chegar ao 60 e qualquer coisa agora as 22.


Até às 22h40m, acumulou 74.9 mm.

O Observatório de Santa Clara em Coimbra segue com 81.1 mm até ás 22h40.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2021 às 23:07)

E continua a chover... A normal para setembro em Coimbra anda à volta dos 50 mm, já foi ultrapassada
E volta a chover forte!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (13 Set 2021 às 23:13)

Acho que esta foi a última célula das próximas horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 00:07)

E já temos alguma organização a sudoeste, no mar. Aquelas células é que deverão dar-nos chuva e trovoada na próxima madrugada e manhã.
Veremos...


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Set 2021 às 00:23)

Por Lisboa, foi o que se arranjou ,

mas tempo muito abafado,


----------



## Mammatus (14 Set 2021 às 00:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> E já temos alguma organização a sudoeste, no mar. Aquelas células é que deverão dar-nos chuva e trovoada na próxima madrugada e manhã.
> Veremos...



Boa noite,

Com efeito, e parece-me que as células estão a evoluir favoravelmente. Esperemos que conservem alguma organização quando estiverem mais próximas. 
O radar também já detectou os primeiros ecos.













A ver vamos, pois até agora um verdadeiro fiasco aqui pela zona, mas a meteorologia é assim, por vezes nos decepciona.

Extremos: *27.8ºC* / *20.7ºC*
*1.30 mm*


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 00:53)

Quatro registos de estações WU, num alinhamento Sul-Norte incluindo Coimbra, que apesar de surpreendentes me parecem congruentes entre si e em relação aos vários parâmetros registados.
Registos só até cerca das 23h (22 utc).


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 04:28)

Esta nova vaga de células vem de SSW/SW, pode ser mais forte do que a que atingiu a RLC na madrugada passada:






Actividade eléctrica moderada mas contínua:





O movimento vai abrandar e isso fará as células demorarem-se mais sobre o mesmo local.





Os acumulados de ontem atingiram na RLC valores pontuais superiores a 80 mm e chegando mesmo aos 100 mm (em estações não oficiais).





O vale do Tejo e para sul foi claramente evitado e os acumulados irrisórios em comparação.





Note-se que na Região Oeste para sul de Peniche os valores nas estações IPMA não reflectem verdadeiramente os acumulados que foram atingidos nas malhas desta rede, houve estações com acumulados superiores a 20 mm e até 30 mm.

Boa madrugada e manhã!


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2021 às 06:44)

Bom dia. Por esta altura chove fraco por Almada, e assim tem sido desde as 06h, e vêem-se relâmpagos distantes a Sueste com uma cadência por vezes de 2/3 por minuto. Continua bastante abafado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2021 às 06:44)

Boa madrugada, 
Acordei agora com chuva moderada a forte, e pelas imagens de radar parece que é para continuar nas próximas horas. Para já sigo apenas com 1,3 mm e ouvi há pouco trovões longínquos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2021 às 06:51)

Os trovões já se ouvem com maior intensidade e a chuva também aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## Geopower (14 Set 2021 às 07:19)

Bom dia. Em Lisboa  início de manhã com chuva fraca a moderada desde as 06:30h.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 07:22)

Bom dia!
Chove moderado de forma contínua por aqui. Bem bom*! 3,8 mm*.


----------



## Pisfip (14 Set 2021 às 07:38)

Bom dia!
Alvorada por aqui novamente. ️ Acompanhada com chuva moderada e tempo abafado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2021 às 07:52)

Bom dia pessoal,

Hoje sim vai caindo certinha, precipitação meramente estratiforme até ao momento, acumulado de 7.6mm   Lufada de ar fresco para esta floresta que já acusava algum stress hídrico, entretanto já se vê no radar algumas células no mar com actividade eléctrica, pode ser que tenha direito a alguma convenção  Quanto ao falhanço tremendo dos modelos de ontem para esta zona, ainda bem que falharam, aquelas previsões tinham tudo para correr mal


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 08:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Hoje sim vai caindo certinha, precipitação meramente estratiforme até ao momento, acumulado de 7.6mm   Lufada de ar fresco para esta floresta que já acusava algum stress hídrico, entretanto já se vê no radar algumas células no mar com actividade eléctrica, pode ser que tenha direito a alguma convenção  Quanto ao falhanço tremendo dos modelos de ontem para esta zona, ainda bem que falharam, aquelas previsões tinham tudo para correr mal


Bom dia! Hoje sim, uma rega matinal.  Estações da zona a acumular uma média de 9mm em duas horas.


----------



## AJJ (14 Set 2021 às 08:16)

Bom dia. 
Chove moderadamente há umas horas vento fraco.


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2021 às 08:45)

Boa rega de facto, caiu moderada e direitinha durante quase uma hora. 

Por esta altura já não chove, céu a clarear, porém a Sul, ainda sobre o mar, podem ver-se perfeitamente várias células imponentes que aparentemente se estarão a dirigir para a AML.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Set 2021 às 08:47)

Por aqui choveu certinho e com alguma intensidade durante umas duas horas. Entretanto parou de chover e sigo com um acumulado de 4,8 mm, sendo que o evento segue com 5,3 mm. Tendo em conta as células em aproximação à zona, poderão ainda ocorrer bastantes surpresas - nada está perdido!


----------



## LFMOliveira (14 Set 2021 às 09:21)

Bom dia. 
Em Coimbra a manhã está calma, depois do mau tempo de ontem. O céu segue bastante carregado mas não chove de momento.


----------



## Geopower (14 Set 2021 às 09:44)

Manhã com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco.
Panorâmica a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:
NE-E






SW-W:


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Set 2021 às 10:10)

Em Lisboa, reina a pasmaceira.
Céu encoberto, sem vento e 21ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2021 às 10:35)

Boas!

Hoje vim até ao escritório em Coruche, na viagem para aqui entre as 8h e as 9h apanhei alguma chuva em geral fraca, e desde que aqui cheguei temos tido alguns aguaceiros e o céu mantém-se encoberto. Não dei por trovoada hoje até ao momento, nem na Azambuja nem na viagem para aqui, nem aqui na zona industrial de Coruche. Veremos o que nos reserva o dia!


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2021 às 10:59)

Boas abertas por esta altura, deixando passar um sol bem quente, no entanto a Sul e a Sudoeste já é possível ver o céu a ficar mais carregado à medida que aquela linha de células se vai aproximando da AML.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 11:20)

Bom dia!
Mesmo tendo chovido um pouco continua tudo muito fraquinho pela AML.
Vamos ver se à tarde anima com o calor diurno.
*5,6 mm *acumulados.


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2021 às 11:39)

Bom dia 

Ontem o dia acabou por ser uma desilusão e bem mais quente que o previsto, mas hoje já tivemos direito a uma bela chuvinha matinal, sempre fraca e certinha, rendendo *2,1 mm* 

Neste momento sigo com boas abertas de sol e vento fraco de Sul. O radar está bem composto, vamos ver se a tarde será animada 

Extremos de ontem: *20,0ºC **/ **27,2ºC **/ **1,2 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *19,3ºC *
T. Atual: *22,4ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 11:45)

Parece que virá qualquer coisinha daqui a uma meia hora ou mais. 






À tarde vou estar no Montijo e com a minha sorte haverá trovoada em Cabanas....


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Set 2021 às 11:47)

É incrível como as células fazem rotunda na zona de Lisboa


----------



## Mammatus (14 Set 2021 às 11:51)

Thomar disse:


> Parece que virá qualquer coisinha daqui a uma meia hora ou mais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De facto o radar está interessante.

A chuva matinal rendeu *3.81 mm*.

Total do evento até agora: *5.11 mm*


----------



## Mammatus (14 Set 2021 às 11:53)

Northern Lights disse:


> É incrível como as células fazem rotunda na zona de Lisboa


Escudo lisboeta não desarma.


----------



## Liliazevedo (14 Set 2021 às 12:12)

Coimbra ontem! Bem regada.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 12:14)

Com o núcleo da depressão a aproximar-se, é natural que as células adquiram um deslocamento mais lento.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 12:24)

o fiasco continua, 0.4mm, veremos a tarde...


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 12:24)

O radar interessante só deu chuviscos por aqui.


----------



## Mammatus (14 Set 2021 às 12:44)

Thomar disse:


> O radar interessante só deu chuviscos por aqui.


A mancha de precipitacao mais moderada, passou a leste, para os lados de Setúbal.

Cabanas ficou com os restos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 12:45)

Northern Lights disse:


> Em Lisboa, reina a pasmaceira.
> Céu encoberto, sem vento e 21ºC.





Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia!
> Mesmo tendo chovido um pouco continua tudo muito fraquinho pela AML.
> Vamos ver se à tarde anima com o calor diurno.
> *5,6 mm *acumulados.





Mammatus disse:


> Escudo lisboeta não desarma.





david 6 disse:


> o fiasco continua, 0.4mm, veremos a tarde...





Thomar disse:


> O radar interessante só deu chuviscos por aqui.



Bom dia

Por enquanto... subscrevo.
Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, caíram uns espantosos (não) 1 mm.


----------



## remember (14 Set 2021 às 13:03)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por enquanto... subscrevo.
> Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, caíram uns espantosos (não) 1 mm.


É quase caso para dizer, again??? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (14 Set 2021 às 13:30)

Chuva forte e de grossas bátegas a cair de um céu ericeirense meio cinza meio azul.
Pronto já parou!
_Tormentas de verano_ como no País Basco


----------



## hurricane (14 Set 2021 às 14:15)

Novamente a trovejar e muito escuro na zona de Leiria


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 14:15)

O centro da depressão estará neste momento a cerca de 150 Km a Sudoeste do Cabo Raso.
Às 6:00 utc estava assinalado a mais de 200 Km, move-se para NE.












Entretanto...


----------



## Aine (14 Set 2021 às 14:16)

Boa tarde, 

tempo a escurecer por Cascais.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 14:21)

será que vou acabar o evento sei um aguaceiro de jeito?


----------



## marcoguarda (14 Set 2021 às 14:22)

Autêntico dilúvio aqui na Burinhosa que dura há 30 minutos! Muita chuva mesmo e alguma trovoada


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Set 2021 às 14:25)

Continuo com Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
23ºC. Tempo mais escuro só para o lado do mar.
Lisboa continua no centro da rotunda das células e de lá não deverá sair até ao fim do evento.
Que os próximos eventos sejam melhores pois este para nós foi para esquecer.


----------



## Aine (14 Set 2021 às 14:28)

Começa a chover por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 14:32)

Northern Lights disse:


> Continuo com Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
> 23ºC. Tempo mais escuro só para o lado do mar.
> Lisboa continua no centro da rotunda das células e de lá não deverá sair até ao fim do evento.
> Que os próximos eventos sejam melhores pois este para nós foi para esquecer.



Ainda não acabou, a bolha quente da região de Lisboa tem de ser removida.

Entretanto, a WNW/NW vistas da Póvoa as células em desenvolvimento têm bases interessantes, movimentos ascendentes bastante fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 14:38)

Célula de Cascais, a partir da Fonte da Telha:


----------



## rick80 (14 Set 2021 às 14:44)

Chove forte pela zona de Alcobaça já à algum tempo. Estradas com muita água e lixo. Não parece ir parar tão breve 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 14:47)

Levantou-se uma ventania...
A célula de Cascais expandiu-se até Oeiras.


----------



## efcm (14 Set 2021 às 14:59)

Dilúvio na Aboboda ( Cascais) já á 15 minutos

Se continuar assim vai dar problemas.


----------



## LMMS (14 Set 2021 às 14:59)

Que chuvada aqui na Parede! Foi cá uma bátega de água, vai fazer estragos por aqui, neste momento já parou na Parede.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 15:07)

Esta estação em São Domingos de Rana acumulou 13 mm em 20 minutos.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 15:15)




----------



## LMMS (14 Set 2021 às 15:19)

acumulações na zona da Parede de quase 16 m/m, num curto espaço de tempo, a célula já se foi embora desta zona!


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 15:20)

belo dia de praia


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Set 2021 às 15:25)

Nem com uma célula como a de Cascais aqui "perto" me safo.
Incrível 
Sigo com 23,5 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 15:28)

céu limpo aqui em cima, sol, frustração alto nível


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 15:31)

david 6 disse:


> belo dia de praia


 especialmente na Praia de Coruche!


----------



## fhff (14 Set 2021 às 15:34)

Ecos roxos e vermelho em Torres/Alenquer.
A estação netatmo de  da Merceana (alto concelho de Alenquer) acusa 25,7 mm/h de rain rate......acumulado de 26 mm
Por Sintra voltou a chover. 6,3 mm acumulados


----------



## felyzardo (14 Set 2021 às 15:36)

Apanhei esse evento da Merceana, nunca vi nada assim.
Tenho muitos KM conduzidos e foi a primeira vez que fiquei com receio, aconteceu de tudo, desde árvores a cair a minha volta, chuva intensa sem se ver nada a frente, vento, tudo alagado, até notava o carro a fugir, eu sei la...
A vista de casa, curioso que após aldeia gavinha tudo seco.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 15:39)

david 6 disse:


> belo dia de praia


S.Pedro de Moel eleita a melhor praia, hoje na RLC: nem é preciso ir ao mar para tomar banho!


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 15:45)

StormRic disse:


> especialmente na Praia de Coruche!



por acaso agora temos uma praia fluvial em Coruche no Sorraia, com este sol e quase 27ºC não se deve estar lá mal, a sério que quero ainda acreditar, não sou de chorar cedo, mas está se a tornar difícil.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 15:46)

Penso que para Lisboa e margem sul não deverá passar disto. Por acaso o AROME nunca previu grande coisa para hoje nestas zonas.
*24,6°C* por Carnaxide, céu limpo a sul e nublado pelas bigornas a norte.


----------



## dvieira (14 Set 2021 às 15:46)

Céu a escurecer bastante. Está se a fazer de noite. Já se houve trovoada ao longe. Promete uma boa carga de água. Esperar que não passe ao lado.


----------



## fhff (14 Set 2021 às 15:47)

Alguém, no local, confirma isto? Mesmo em Ribafria, ali ao lado, acumularam 20 mm em pouquíssimo tempo.
Por acaso, não estou lá, estou em Sintra.


----------



## squidward (14 Set 2021 às 15:53)

Aqui na Azambuja começa o ceu a ficar encoberto, parece estar-se a formar algo nas proximidades.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 15:58)

Neste momento é esta a localização das trovoadas na RLC:


----------



## Mammatus (14 Set 2021 às 16:03)

Esta amiga a WSW de Lisboa e Península de Setúbal...


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2021 às 16:03)

Incrível esta célula, saí do centro da cidade com tudo seco e apenas alguns pingos, ando 2 Km para NW e apanho grandes lençois de água e vejo os beirais das casas a caírem com força 

Já não apanhei a chuva, mas creio que tenha sido uma chuvada daquelas, pois o acumulado disparou repentinamente para os *3,6 mm*. A célula está a carregar bem agora a NW, vamos ver se ainda produz trovoada 

EDIT 1 min: Ora aí está, já se ouve


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2021 às 16:18)

Por aqui sigo com a primeira e grande rega desta temporada, há 20 minutos que cai aguaceiros moderados a fortes, e a trovoada continua a fazer-se ouvir.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 16:20)

O centro da depressão perto da costa da Região Oeste:


----------



## Pisfip (14 Set 2021 às 16:21)

São inúmeras as ocorrências no Distrito de Leiria a esta hora. É sem dúvida um dos mais afetados pela proximidade ao núcleo da depressão.


----------



## kikofra (14 Set 2021 às 16:22)

https://i.ibb.co/41GXcdx/image.png
		


bem aquela célula em Porto alto apareceu do nada


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 16:23)

A célula a NE de Alcochete vista daqui. Já tem ecos roxos.


----------



## dvieira (14 Set 2021 às 16:25)

Bela rega também por aqui. Vai chovendo forte com eco laranja no radar.


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2021 às 16:29)

Em Peniche a expressão "calma podre" aplica-se na perfeição!
Já a malta que está mais para o lado terra se calhar não diz o mesmo. Está um céu completamente negro a leste. 
Zona de Atouguia da Baleia e Baleal devem ter apanhado com aquela célula.


----------



## marcoacmaia (14 Set 2021 às 16:32)

Vista para Serra de Aire, a partir do Entroncamento (Estação ferroviária)


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 16:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> A célula a NE de Alcochete vista daqui. Já tem ecos roxos.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2021 às 16:34)

Aqui por Coruche até ver não tenho tido sorte, limito-me a ver as células a desfilar ao longe. Depois dos aguaceiros ao início da manhã não voltou a chover por aqui. Por agora céu nublado com boas abertas e tempo abafado.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 16:35)

a norte parece haver uma shelf cloud






a sw a célula que se formou no Montijo vai mudando os ares por aqui


----------



## romeupaz (14 Set 2021 às 16:41)

Em Leiria chove há mais de 3h sem parar

Enviado do meu M2011K2G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2021 às 16:43)

Fez agora uma descarga que até abanou as paredes de casa, a chuva moderada a forte continua, há quase 1 hora.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 16:50)

trovões a aproximar


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2021 às 16:51)

Começa a cair pingo grosso em Peniche. 
Estamos há várias horas sem chuva.
Nem ponta de vento.


----------



## marcoacmaia (14 Set 2021 às 16:52)

já cai no Entroncamento



2.8 mm/h


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2021 às 16:53)

david 6 disse:


> trovões a aproximar



Aqui do Monte da Barca ainda não ouvi nada! 

Céu muito escuro a Oeste/Sudoeste, promete!


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 16:55)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui do Monte da Barca ainda não ouvi nada!
> 
> Céu muito escuro a Oeste/Sudoeste, promete!



trovões constantes


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2021 às 17:02)

david 6 disse:


> trovões constantes



Oiço agora muito ao longe! Pode ser sugestão, mas vista daqui a célula aparenta ter rotação, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2021 às 17:02)

Afinal caíram apenas uns pingos. Nem chegou a molhar a estrada.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 17:05)

MSantos disse:


> Oiço agora muito ao longe! Pode ser sugestão, mas vista daqui a célula aparenta ter rotação, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 17:10)

começa a chover moderado    trovões constantes


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 17:11)

Chuva forte!!  trovões continuam  algum vento a aumentar


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 17:12)

TEMPORALL DO NADA


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2021 às 17:18)

david 6 disse:


> começa a chover moderado    trovões constantes



Começa a chover forte aqui um pouco mais a Sul!


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 17:26)

MSantos disse:


> Começa a chover forte aqui um pouco mais a Sul!



aqui acalmou, subiu para *9.2mm*, caiu praticamente 9mm em poucos minutos


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 17:31)

david 6 disse:


> david 6 disse:
> 
> 
> > Ver anexo 414
> ...


Quem não chora não mama. 
Aquela foto, que céu medonho/lindo.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 17:36)

Thomar disse:


> Quem não chora não mama.
> Aquela foto, que céu medonho/lindo.



pois é 

ao vivo ainda era mais lindo/medonho, isto é foto de telemóvel

entretanto passou a chuva fraca, que entretanto aumentou agora um pouco para moderada, ainda alguns trovões


----------



## pmtoliveira (14 Set 2021 às 17:42)

Tirada agora na zona do Braço de Prata, Lisboa


----------



## A ver se chove (14 Set 2021 às 17:48)

Chove bem e ouvem-se muitos trovões aqui por Santa Iria


----------



## Pisfip (14 Set 2021 às 17:54)

Trovoada continua e chuva incessante. Muitas inundações um pouco por todo o lado.


----------



## Candy (14 Set 2021 às 17:54)

Estou com problemas na rede MEO em Peniche. Alguém sabe se há problemas na rede, devido ao mau tempo?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Set 2021 às 17:56)

Zona do Parque das Nações não chove mas a vista para Norte está simplesmente ridícula.. Acho que nunca vi nuvens com esta altura/tamanho... Digno de um filme..


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2021 às 18:01)

Ainda estou no Montijo essa célula a norte de Lisboa cresceu muito rapidamente e já com eco roxo no radar, até me pareceu ouvir um trovão, alguém confirma?


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 18:02)

Bela célula a norte de Sacavém!
Estrutura magnífica vista daqui mas tenho muitas nuvens baixas à frente.


----------



## RStorm (14 Set 2021 às 18:06)

Por aqui reina o sol há já algum tempo, mas o céu continua bem interessante a N-NE e ainda continuo a ouvir trovões, agora presumo virem da célula de Loures. 

T. Atual: *23,2ºC *
HR: 68% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2021 às 18:17)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade por Coimbra, parece-me que não é hoje que vou poder sair de casa


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 18:18)

Vista para a célula de Sacavém:


----------



## Microburst (14 Set 2021 às 18:23)

As células bem vão crescendo, mas não querem nada com Lisboa e Almada pelo menos. 

(Vista para N/NE, célula de Sacavém?)


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2021 às 18:33)

E mais uma vez chuva torrencial em Coimbra! Até faz fumo


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Set 2021 às 18:34)

Chuva muito forte por coimbra sem trovoada que tenha visto.


----------



## pmtoliveira (14 Set 2021 às 18:41)

Ponte Vasco da Gama


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2021 às 18:42)

Agora um pouco menos de intensidade da chuva, mas em compensação temos algumas rajadas de vento


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 18:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vista para a célula de Sacavém:





Microburst disse:


> As células bem vão crescendo, mas não querem nada com Lisboa e Almada pelo menos.
> 
> (Vista para N/NE, célula de Sacavém?)





pmtoliveira disse:


> Ponte Vasco da Gama
> 
> Ver anexo 420



Mais algumas fotos dessa mesma célula:


DSC_4512 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_4513 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


DSC_4515 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2021 às 18:52)

Trovoada!


----------



## DaniFR (14 Set 2021 às 18:53)

A trovejar por Coimbra.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 18:54)

volta a chover fraco a moderado   vem dos restos dessa linha que se formou desde Sacavém/Póvoa


----------



## PDias (14 Set 2021 às 18:59)

fhff disse:


> Alguém, no local, confirma isto? Mesmo em Ribafria, ali ao lado, acumularam 20 mm em pouquíssimo tempo.
> Por acaso, não estou lá, estou em Sintra.
> 
> 
> Ver anexo 409


Boa tarde, sim confirmo, foi um autêntico dilúvio com muita trovoada à mistura, vinha do trabalho a essa hora e as estradas eram rios com muita terra e ramos, cheguei a casa e tive que entrar pela janela da sala dado que pelo pátio da porta da entrada a água tinha pra aí 15cms de altura entrando para a cozinha e sala, agora depois de limpar tudo mais ou menos na casa e no terreno fui ao intermache da Merceana fazer umas compras e só se vê carros de bombeiros por todo o lado a acudir quem precisa (vi bombeiros de Alenquer, Torres Vedras, Sobral Monte Agraço, Olhalvo e claro Merceana). A estação meteorológica da Merceana que referes registou 55,6mm numa hora entre as 15 e as 16.


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 19:12)

sol e chuva moderada constante , engraçado neste tipo de eventos de trovoadas acabo sempre o dia com arco íris, prai 90% das vezes


----------



## Geopower (14 Set 2021 às 19:22)

Dia sem chuva em Almada. Final de tarde com céu nublado com abertas.
Panorâmica a NE a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2021 às 19:49)

acumulado de hoje *13mm*


----------



## hurricane (14 Set 2021 às 19:52)

Impressionante o que choveu esta tarde na região da Batalha e Porto de Mós. Toda a tarde a chover torrencial.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Set 2021 às 20:17)

Não estava à espera, mas estão a crescer células a NE daqui.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Set 2021 às 20:32)

Boa tarde madrugada de segunda feira com muita muita chuva e muitas trovoadas um verdadeiro temporal, hoje sigo com aguaceiros fortes a muito fortes e ouvi umas trovoadas.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (14 Set 2021 às 20:54)

A única chuva de Lisboa de hoje  3 minutos a cair bem.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Set 2021 às 20:57)

Choveu durante várias horas aqui por Alcobaça, foi impressionante a carga. Não tenho valores...
A Netatmo perto de minha casa em Alenquer está com um valor de *27mm* ??


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 21:14)

Póvoa de Santa Iria apanhou um pouco de tudo e de todas as células nas redondezas, aguaceiros moderados ou fracos mas de pingos grossos, trovões a Norte, a Leste e, claro a Sul. Arco-íris, vistas, frustradas pela urbanidade, de shelfclouds e prováveis downbursts nas células sobre o Tejo e lezíria, movimentos ascensionais, rajadas de vento gélido cruzadas com a direcção do movimento das células.
Faltou: descargas eléctricas próximas e/ou visíveis, granizo, funnel clouds, trombas, tornados, etc.

A célula que se formou em Sacavém explodiu tão rapidamente que já se ouviam trovões próximos aqui na Póvoa enquanto o radar ainda estava limpinho para sul. Como estava nessa altura virado para os quadrantes Norte e Leste e confiante no radar, nem consegui perceber logo de onde vinham os trovões potentes. Depois foi correr rapidamente para abrigo.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Set 2021 às 21:52)

Coimbra ultrapassa os 30mm hoje com isto tudo 110mm em dois dias por aqui nada mau...


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 22:52)

Já estamos na RLC em corrente de Noroeste.
Células isoladas sobre a Região Oeste nasceram a sul de Torres Vedras e chegam agora a Lisboa e... aqui!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (14 Set 2021 às 23:07)

A aproximar-se aguaceiros de norte.


----------



## fhff (14 Set 2021 às 23:11)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde, sim confirmo, foi um autêntico dilúvio com muita trovoada à mistura, vinha do trabalho a essa hora e as estradas eram rios com muita terra e ramos, cheguei a casa e tive que entrar pela janela da sala dado que pelo pátio da porta da entrada a água tinha pra aí 15cms de altura entrando para a cozinha e sala, agora depois de limpar tudo mais ou menos na casa e no terreno fui ao intermache da Merceana fazer umas compras e só se vê carros de bombeiros por todo o lado a acudir quem precisa (vi bombeiros de Alenquer, Torres Vedras, Sobral Monte Agraço, Olhalvo e claro Merceana). A estação meteorológica da Merceana que referes registou 55,6mm numa hora entre as 15 e as 16.


Obrigado. Já vi que houve vários problemas. A minha mulher estava na Cortegana/Atalaia e aí só caíram umas pingas. Já vi umas fotos no facebook que vou tentar colocar aqui. Hoje não estava pela Merceana.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2021 às 23:21)

Registo aqui mesmo "à porta de casa".
A célula a norte de Sacavém nasceu na verdade sobre Bobadela/Santa Iria de Azóia.
A estação de Estacal, única estação na zona atingida pela precipitação correspondente a eco laranja ou superior (a célula excedeu mesmo o eco roxo), registou 15 mm em cerca de 15 minutos, com intensidade máxima (rain rate) de pelo menos 80 mm/h. O acumulado total atribuído a esta célula foi de 18,3 mm em menos de 40 minutos, entre os registos das 16:39 e 17:19 utc.
Mas nem sequer se situa no tempo e no espaço na área mais atingida pelo eco roxo, pelo que o acumulado pontual terá sido superior em outros locais.

Ecos do radar dinâmico entre as 16:25 (primeira imagem) e 17:00 (última imagem) , com intensidade máxima a ocorrer apenas 10 minutos depois de aparecer às 16:30 o primeiro eco desta célula:
Às 16:40


----------



## fhff (14 Set 2021 às 23:34)

Imagens de hoje do alto concelho de Alenquer e da nuvem que despejou uma torrente de água.
De acordo com a Netamo no local 55 mm acumulados numa hora. Acumulado total 59,7 mm.




Retirado daqui: https://www.facebook.com/vania.moura.35


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Set 2021 às 00:06)

Como não temos chuva que mal dê para molhar a terra, temos algumas vistas hehe

do alto de Montemor





















nestes instantes choveu um pouquinho  e a temperatura a descer um pouco.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2021 às 00:54)

1.2mm depois da meia noite


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2021 às 01:48)

ficou em 3.2mm depois da meia noite


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2021 às 03:23)

Boa noite, 
Dou por fim terminado este "evento" de instabilidade. Tirando umas pingas na madrugada de segunda e a chuva na madrugada de ontem, o evento mal acumulou por aqui. Durante a manhã, o céu limpou por cá e, nas horas seguintes, os céus por vezes estiveram ameaçadores mas não trouxeram rigorosamente nada (aliás, até esteve calor durante a tarde, devido à humidade elevada). 

Com o passar da noite, as células começaram a vir de norte, ou seja, dissipando-se antes de aqui chegarem (como é óbvio). Em suma, choveu pouco e mal trovejou, mas fico feliz por outras regiões do país terem tido valores bastante bons de precipitação...   

Fica aqui um resumo destes últimos dois dias na minha estação:

Anteontem, dia 13 
Máx: 26,5ºC
Mín: 19,5ºC
Prec: 0,5 mm
Rajada máxima: 36,7 km/h S

Ontem, dia 14
Máx: 25,1ºC
Mín: 18,1ºC
Prec: 4,8 mm

Agora estão 18,1ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## LFMOliveira (15 Set 2021 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Chuva forte em Coimbra / Taveiro nesta altura. Tem sido o cenário desde as 8h, apesar de um agravamento na última meia hora, sensivelmente.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (15 Set 2021 às 09:24)

Volta a chover na zona dos Carvalhais e a intensificar isto parece que tem íman.


----------



## LFMOliveira (15 Set 2021 às 09:59)

Aumento de intensidade da chuva nos últimos minutos na zona de Taveiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 12:08)

Boas!
Chove bem por Carnaxide e estão *21,1ºC*.
A parte mais intensa está a passar a NE.


----------



## rozzo (15 Set 2021 às 12:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Chove bem por Carnaxide e estão *21,1ºC*.
> A parte mais intensa está a passar a NE.



Um clássico nestes eventos na zona da AML. 


Depois de grandes fiascos com fluxo de Sul (apesar da imensa instabilidade generalizada), a animação chega a esta zona precisamente quando o evento na sua generalidade se torna menos "explosivo", e se instala já o fluxo de N/NW fraco, levando a algumas "surpresas".

Consequências do recorte e orientação da costa na zona da AML. Enquanto com fluxo de SW a zona é o "berçário" das brutais células que se desenvolvem mais a Norte, com este fluxo, a convecção diurna leva um "empurrão" por parte das serras do Oeste, em particular da Serra de Sintra, dando origem a aguaceiros por vezes intensos, mas quase sempre muito localizados.

Acaba por se gerar um efeito praticamente de "trem convetivo" muito localizado, dependente da direção exata do vento, precisamente a jusante da serra.
Começou cedo, vamos lá ver o que dará.
Alguns dos eventos mais "marados" que vi nesta altura do ano na zona da grande Lisboa foram neste padrão. Mas sempre muito localizados, não há como contornar.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2021 às 12:23)

Aguaceiro moderado em Odivelas. O mais intenso deste evento que por aqui foi muito fraquinho.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 12:26)

rozzo disse:


> Um clássico nestes eventos na zona da AML.
> 
> 
> Depois de grandes fiascos com fluxo de Sul (apesar da imensa instabilidade generalizada), a animação chega a esta zona precisamente quando o evento na sua generalidade se torna menos "explosivo", e se instala já o fluxo de N/NW fraco, levando a algumas "surpresas".
> ...


Ia exatamente salientar isso mesmo.
Esta célula parece evitar a qualquer custo tocar em água, pelo que permanece estática há algum tempo.
Continua a chover bem! É o melhor aguaceiro desde que o evento começou.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 12:53)

Parou de chover mas aproximam-se mais cumulus gordos de NO.
Já é o dia mais chuvoso do evento por aqui. 
*11,0 mm* acumulados de acordo com a estação mais próxima.


----------



## RStorm (15 Set 2021 às 13:24)

Boa Tarde 

O dia segue novamente muito nublado e ameno, mas para já sem chuva. Andam aguaceiros nos arredores, a ver se me calha alguma coisa 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco de Sul.

Ontem, o céu acabou por se nublar novamente devido à célula de Sacavém, que chegou a ter uma pequena shelf-cloud vista daqui  Não choveu mais...

Extremos de ontem: *19,3ºC / 24,9ºC / 3,6 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *17,5ºC *
T. Atual: *23,7ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: S / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2021 às 13:28)

Boa tarde

Ontem *4,5 mm* em MeteoSantaIria, em quatro períodos curtos de aguaceiros, o mais longo já à noite em corrente de Noroeste, hoje, *0,4 mm*.

Vêem-se os Cb em desfile para Lisboa, a NW e movimento para SSE.

Na outra estação de Santa Iria, Estacal, um pouco mais a sul, o acumulado ontem atingiu *22,4 mm*, praticamente o mais elevado de toda a área metropolitana de Lisboa.
Hoje tem acumulado *1,5 mm* das células que passam de raspão.


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2021 às 13:39)

Aguaceiro forte em Odivelas.


----------



## meko60 (15 Set 2021 às 13:52)

Boa tarde.
Inesperadamente caiu um aguaceiro, tempo abafado com 21,7ºC e 90% de HR. O acumulado por agora está nos 2,2mm.


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2021 às 14:03)

Não tem sido só Lisboa a receber as células deste fluxo de NNW, agora também na península de Setúbal, eco vermelho-roxo a passar na Quinta do Anjo/Azeitão e a caminho da Arrábida:







Pela área metropolitana de Lisboa os acumulados superam os 10 mm em várias estações, o valor mais elevado sendo *20,1 mm* na Damaia.

Não é de hoje o vídeo seguinte, é de ontem ao início/meio da tarde. Ilustra o fluxo de Sul/SSE:


----------



## AnDré (15 Set 2021 às 14:05)

Há meia hora que chove torrencialmente na zona onde vivo.
Felizmente, por ser um lugar alto, aqui não há risco de inundações, apesar da estrada estar transformada num rio.  Numa zona baixa já haveria problemas.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Set 2021 às 14:13)

Parece ser mesmo muito localizado essa tal chuva por Lisboa.. Vivo no parque das nações e apesar do céu muito escuro para Sul, aqui não choveu praticamente nada..


----------



## Mammatus (15 Set 2021 às 14:15)

StormRic disse:


> Não tem sido só Lisboa a receber as células deste fluxo de NNW, agora também na península de Setúbal, eco vermelho-roxo a passar na Quinta do Anjo/Azeitão e a caminho da Arrábida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Choveu há coisa de meia hora, mas mal molhou o chão.
Os aguaceiros mais intensos estão a passar mais a sul, no interior da peninsula de Setúbal.

Condições actuais:


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 14:23)

Chove torrencialmente por Carnaxide!


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2021 às 14:23)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Parece ser mesmo muito localizado essa tal chuva por Lisboa.. Vivo no parque das nações e apesar do céu muito escuro para Sul, aqui não choveu praticamente nada..





Mammatus disse:


> Choveu há coisa de meia hora, mas mal molhou o chão.
> Os aguaceiros mais intensos estão a passar mais a sul, no interior da peninsula de Setúbal.



Exacto, assim o mostram as imagens do radar. As margens com ecos azuis claros correspondem a precipitação fraca ou que nem sequer chega ao solo.

Mas agora aproximam-se novas células de NNW numa trajectória mais a Leste:


----------



## LMMS (15 Set 2021 às 14:26)

Mais uma chuvada que ocorreu na zona da Parede à cerca de 1 hora e o que se vê agora são estas células por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 14:34)

E continua a chover torrencialmente!! Impressionante!!
*20,6 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 14:47)

Acalmou. *23,4 mm *acumulados.


----------



## LMMS (15 Set 2021 às 14:48)

Na Amadora uma estação já reporta acumulado de quase 43 mm.


----------



## tomalino (15 Set 2021 às 16:06)

Hoje, por volta das 13h00, junto ao Técnico:






Depois veio o dilúvio, lençóis de água por todo o lado. Só faltou a trovoada.


----------



## fhff (15 Set 2021 às 16:13)

Pelo litoral sintrense, nem pinga. 0,1 mm acumulados. Dia solarengo, com alguns períodos de maior nebulosidade.  Calor, 23ºC com sensação térmica de 28ºC. Abafado.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2021 às 16:24)

Boas!

Aqui pela Azambuja passou há pouco um breve aguaceiro. O radar hoje tem estado enganador para aqui, com ecos amarelos e verdes em que nem um pingo caiu, quando pensava que não ia dar em nada lá caiu o aguaceiro que referi.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Set 2021 às 16:32)

O acumulado diário vai em *23,7 mm*. Rain rate máximo de 32,99 mm/hr (correspondente a um eco laranja).
De longe (e inesperadamente) o dia mais chuvoso do evento.


----------



## Thomar (15 Set 2021 às 16:48)

StormRic disse:


> Não tem sido só Lisboa a receber as células deste fluxo de NNW, agora também na península de Setúbal, *eco vermelho-roxo a passar na Quinta do Anjo/Azeitão* e a caminho da Arrábida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Foi um aguaceiro muito forte aqui em Cabanas, durante uns 7/8 minutos caiu uma quantidade impressionante de água, a visibilidade era extremamente reduzida, apenas de poucos metros. quase me atrevo a dizer que nesse aguaceiro choveu tanto como na madrugada de ontem.
Já há algum tempo que não presenciava um aguaceiro torrencial com tanta intensidade.


----------



## david 6 (15 Set 2021 às 17:38)

aguaceiros todos a morrerem ao chegar..... acaba por cair uns chuviscos só


----------



## N_Fig (15 Set 2021 às 17:46)

Não me querendo repetir, voltou a cair uma chuvada bastante forte por Coimbra, parece mais que estamos em dezembro que em setembro por essa ótica, mas de momento já tudo mais calmo


----------



## Geopower (15 Set 2021 às 19:45)

Dia de céu nublado com abertas tornando se progressivamente limpo no final do dia. Registo para a ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos a moderados a meio do dia.
Panorâmica a sul a partir do estuário do Tejo:





Poente a oeste a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## Mammatus (15 Set 2021 às 20:01)

Vendo esse poente o que me apraz dizer é: the dream it's over 

Acumulado total: *5.11 mm*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Set 2021 às 22:41)

Boa noite,
Falei cedo demais. Lá caiu mais um aguaceiro por volta da hora de almoço, sendo que o dia acabou com um acumulado de 2,8 mm (o segundo melhor dia deste evento, inesperadamente).
O total de hoje eleva, portanto, o acumulado do evento para os 8,1 mm. O mês segue com 10,2 mm, 60% da média mensal de setembro. Veremos se atinjo a média (no ano passado cheguei a atingir)...


----------



## RStorm (16 Set 2021 às 19:58)

Boa Tarde

*Ontem* acabou por não cair uma única gota de água, um belo contraste com o que os nossos vizinhos da margem norte tiveram  Aliás, o sol até marcou presença durante grande parte da tarde, embora tímido e com as células sempre a ameaçar nos arredores.

Extremos de ontem: *17,5ºC / 25,0ºC 

Hoje *o dia já foi totalmente diferente, com pequena subida de temperatura e céu geralmente limpo, apenas com alguns cumulus no horizonte. 
O vento rodou para NW e tem soprado em geral fraco, mais notável durante a tarde. 

Extremos de hoje: *18,0ºC / 26,9ºC*

A instabilidade terminou, agora vamos ter sol e nortada por uns tempos. O mês segue com *8,4 mm*, dos quais *4,8 mm *correspondem a este evento. Veremos o que nos reserva até ao fim do mês 

T. Atual: *21,6ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2021 às 21:29)

Boas,

Por cá regressámos a Agosto, nortada muito forte.
Até ao momento, rajada máxima de 80 km/h.


----------



## Candy (17 Set 2021 às 18:01)

Boas,
Peniche, céu escuro de repente. Começou a chuviscar e o vento aumentou de intensidade com o aproximar desta pequena linha.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Set 2021 às 20:22)

Nortada e chuva "molha parvos" por aqui também, lá vai a água do mar arrefecer


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Set 2021 às 23:38)

Hoje na caminhada que fiz aqui pela minha zona, apanhei uns chuviscos  mais ou menos previstos,
no entanto realço que o resultado da chuvada que caiu na quarta feira passada, fez-se notar bem, a ribeira de Odivelas deve ter subido quase um metro, pois as ervas e vegetação estava toda deitada, nos caminhos de terra havia sinais de ter corrido muita água, 

tiradas no alto de Montemor,


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Set 2021 às 01:10)

Boa noite, 
Os últimos dois dias por aqui contrastam bastante com o começo da semana. Têm sido dias bastante amenos, com temperaturas normais para esta altura do ano, céu pouco nublado e boa visibilidade ao longe (sobretudo anteontem). Hoje à tarde, contudo, o céu ficou nublado entre as cinco e meia e as sete e meia da tarde, devido a uma frente em dissipação que não trouxe nada para além de céu nublado. 

Fica aqui um registo destes últimos dois dias típicos de setembro:

Anteontem, dia 16
Máx: 28,2ºC
Mín: 17,4ºC
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h NNO

Ontem, dia 17
Máx: 26,6ºC
Mín: 16,5ºC

Agora estão 18,5ºC e céu limpo, com nortada fraca.


----------



## RStorm (20 Set 2021 às 19:38)

Boa Tarde

Continuamos com o mesmo padrão: tempo soalheiro, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo e nortada.
As temperaturas têm estado dentro do normal para a época, com mínimas de 16/18ºC e máximas de 25/26ºC, exceto no sábado em que mal chegou aos 23ºC.
O vento tem predominado de NW por vezes moderado, tendo sido mais intenso na tarde de sábado.

Mais uma dose de trovoadas prevista a partir de quarta, vamos acompanhado o desenrolar da situação 

T. Atual: *21,9ºC *
HR: 60%
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Set 2021 às 22:15)

Boa noite, 
Estes últimos dias mais se parecem verão em toda a linha, tirando talvez a questão das mínimas (já se nota que há alguma inversão térmica). Tirando sábado, que teve muita nortada e as temperaturas não subiram tanto assim, os restantes têm sido uma clara cópia: tempo quentinho, vento fraco e sol. 

Entretanto parece que deverá regressar a instabilidade para o fim desta semana, mas não vou criar grandes espectativas para já (sobretudo depois daquilo que aconteceu no passado dia 13 de setembro). Veremos o que acontece!  

*Charneca de Caparica*

Anteontem, dia 18
Máx: 25,1ºC
Mín: 16,2ºC
Rajada máxima: 34,9 km/h N

Ontem, dia 19
Máx: 26,9ºC
Mín: 17,0ºC

Hoje, dia 20
Máx: 27,3ºC
Mín: 16,7ºC

Agora ainda estão 19,9ºC, vento nulo e céu limpíssimo.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Set 2021 às 23:38)

Levantou-se um vento por aqui esta não esperava.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Set 2021 às 23:39)

Dias amenos, no entanto com mínimas já a roçar os 16º e algum vento,

mas claro vento a sério é num dos locais do costume, mas no entanto sem ser nada agressivo, pelas previsões aparentes, esperava mais,

neste local chegou aos 72,5 km/h, no resto do trajecto, Peninha incluído, 50 - 60 km/h


----------



## DaniFR (20 Set 2021 às 23:44)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Levantou-se um vento por aqui esta não esperava.


Ia comentar isso mesmo. Zona norte de Coimbra, que ventania se levantou agora. Vento Forte de N/NE.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (21 Set 2021 às 02:26)

DaniFR disse:


> Ia comentar isso mesmo. Zona norte de Coimbra, que ventania se levantou agora. Vento Forte de N/NE.


Ainda não parou muito forte mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2021 às 12:12)

Bom dia!
Que ventania de N/NE! Acordei várias vezes à noite com o barulho do vento a bater na janela. Não me lembro de ver algo assim por estes lados nestes anos todos...


----------



## RStorm (21 Set 2021 às 14:45)

Boa Tarde

Tal como já foi reportado, o dia está a ser marcada pelo vendaval de nordeste, por vezes com rajadas. Em consequência, humidade muito baixa 
Neste momento, o céu encontra-se limpo e o sol está bem quente.

Entretanto, a instabilidade parece estar a ganhar terreno! Só estava contar com ela a partir de quinta, mas no entanto o IPMA já colocou o nosso distrito sob aviso amarelo para amanhã. Veremos o que nos espera 

T. Atual: *26,6ºC *
HR: 28% 
Vento: NE / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Set 2021 às 15:01)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Tal como já foi reportado, o dia está a ser marcada pelo vendaval de nordeste, por vezes com rajadas. Em consequência, humidade muito baixa
> Neste momento, o céu encontra-se limpo e o sol está bem quente.
> ...



Bem, a instabilidade sem dúvida chega amanhã, mas julgo que ainda vai ficar restrita às regiões do interior centro, sul e serras do Algarve. No distrito de Setúbal, pode surgir alguma coisa talvez na zona de Grândola, Alcácer do Sal, daí o aviso, mas duvido que passe para oeste de Setúbal. Se bem que nestas cut-off hajam por vezes surpresas, pequenas diferenças na posição do centro da depressão em altitude podem dar resultados muito diferentes. De qualquer forma, para a grande Lisboa e margem sul, as melhores hipóteses parecem ser na 5a feira.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2021 às 15:28)

Boas!

Hoje estou por Coruche, a destacar apenas céu limpo e algum vento. Mas parece que vem lá animação novamente para os próximos dias!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 05:21)

Boa madrugada.
Novamente vento muito intenso de NE a interromper o meu sono. 
De notar também o valor da humidade relativa que se encontra nos 47%.


----------



## RStorm (22 Set 2021 às 13:40)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, a instabilidade sem dúvida chega amanhã, mas julgo que ainda vai ficar restrita às regiões do interior centro, sul e serras do Algarve. No distrito de Setúbal, pode surgir alguma coisa talvez na zona de Grândola, Alcácer do Sal, daí o aviso, mas duvido que passe para oeste de Setúbal. Se bem que nestas cut-off hajam por vezes surpresas, pequenas diferenças na posição do centro da depressão em altitude podem dar resultados muito diferentes. De qualquer forma, para a grande Lisboa e margem sul, as melhores hipóteses parecem ser na 5a feira.


Sim eu sei, a instabilidade de hoje deverá ser mais provável na zona sul do distrito, mas por vezes a zona leste dos concelhos de Palmela e Montijo costuma ter também potencial neste tipo de situações, o que para já e olhando o céu, não me parece estar com aspeto de haver algo no dia de hoje  É como você diz e muito bem, basta haver uma pequena diferença da posição e poderemos vir a ter logo mudanças, portanto aguardemos pelas próximas horas


----------



## Mammatus (22 Set 2021 às 13:55)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Bem, a instabilidade sem dúvida chega amanhã, mas julgo que ainda vai ficar restrita às regiões do interior centro, sul e serras do Algarve. *No distrito de Setúbal, pode surgir alguma coisa talvez na zona de Grândola, Alcácer do Sal*, daí o aviso, mas duvido que passe para oeste de Setúbal. Se bem que nestas cut-off hajam por vezes surpresas, pequenas diferenças na posição do centro da depressão em altitude podem dar resultados muito diferentes. De qualquer forma, para a grande Lisboa e margem sul, as melhores hipóteses parecem ser na 5a feira.



Ora nem mais, estão a surgir células nessa zona, e a progredirem rapidamente pelo vale do Sado.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2021 às 15:51)

RStorm disse:


> Sim eu sei, a instabilidade de hoje deverá ser mais provável na zona sul do distrito, mas por vezes a zona leste dos concelhos de Palmela e Montijo costuma ter também potencial neste tipo de situações, o que para já e olhando o céu, não me parece estar com aspeto de haver algo no dia de hoje  É como você diz e muito bem, basta haver uma pequena diferença da posição e poderemos vir a ter logo mudanças, portanto aguardemos pelas próximas horas





Mammatus disse:


> Ora nem mais, estão a surgir células nessa zona, e a progredirem rapidamente pelo vale do Sado.



A instabilidade já está em todas as Regiões, potenciada especialmente pela orografia:











Células de eco laranja/vermelho na zona de Pombal, movimentos erráticos ou estacionárias:
*



*


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2021 às 15:59)

Já houve actividade eléctrica na célula sobre Castanheira de Pêra:






Visível na Beachcam de Praia das Rocas
Nota-se também alguma precipitação e as eólicas completamente paradas.

Em Dornes, Ferreira do Zêzere, está assim neste momento. Também se nota precipitação esparsa:


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2021 às 16:24)

Trovoada em Castanheira de Pêra desde há 25 minutos.

Eco roxo a nordeste de Pombal, uma de entre várias células que se mantém quase estacionárias sobre a zona a sul de Coimbra:


----------



## Brites (22 Set 2021 às 17:01)

Já bomba em Pombal, Leiria! 
Chove granizo e uns belos raios em altitude! 

Edit: não só em altura, caíram aqui duas bombas que tremeu tudo! 

Grandes eventos e tal e nada acontece nesta terra, hoje sem que nada o previsse... Festa...

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (22 Set 2021 às 17:15)

Brites disse:


> Já bomba em Pombal, Leiria!
> Chove granizo e uns belos raios em altitude!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk



Eco roxo nessa zona


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2021 às 17:18)

hoje já bastante diferente, esperamos pela chuva amanhã mais nestas zonas


----------



## fernandinand (22 Set 2021 às 17:21)

Chove com intensidade há ~30m por Alvorge agora com mais actividade eléctrica nos últimos minutos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2021 às 17:55)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria manteve-se com estas vistas todo o dia.
Para NNE vislumbram-se as bigornas das células de Pombal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 18:40)

Não me dava jeito nenhum chuva na sexta feira à tarde


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2021 às 18:58)

Um céu muito prometedor de instabilidade para amanhã:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 19:11)

Céu bonito:


----------



## batrakiu (22 Set 2021 às 19:28)

Pombal, visto de Oeste. Também se ouvem agora descargas a Sul.￼


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Set 2021 às 19:34)

Belo pôr do sol que deve ter sido junto ao mar agora, céu muito bonito.

Claramente Equinócio de Outono, quase uma despedida do Verão com estes 28 graus. Mais uns dias e já consigo ver o pôr do sol na janela sul do meu prédio ahah


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2021 às 20:01)

clarões a norte ao longe


----------



## Brites (22 Set 2021 às 20:30)

Clarões a sul de Pombal, parece estar algo em Leiria, isto vem a subir para norte correcto? 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## batrakiu (22 Set 2021 às 20:41)

Brites disse:


> Clarões a sul de Pombal, parece estar algo em Leiria, isto vem a subir para norte correcto?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


Sim, S-N. Agora é por Ourém e uns flashes também por  ~Coimbra.


----------



## david 6 (22 Set 2021 às 20:42)

Brites disse:


> Clarões a sul de Pombal, parece estar algo em Leiria, isto vem a subir para norte correcto?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk



é na serra de aire, a chegar a Ourém e Fátima, e sim o movimento é para norte.
eu daqui de baixo também vejo clarões mas a norte, radar roxo a leste da Chamusca, por aqui tranquilo, só vento


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2021 às 20:45)

Aqui em Sao Martinho do Porto vêem-se muitos relâmpagos ao longe, neste momento, seguidos uns dos outros.     Penso que deve estar bastante longe para o Interior, talvez  na zona de Santarém. Vento morno do lado de terra.


----------



## batrakiu (22 Set 2021 às 20:52)




----------



## RStorm (22 Set 2021 às 20:55)

Boa noite

O dia foi mais quente que o anterior, mas já teve algumas diferenças, inclusive o aumento de nebulosidade convectiva durante a tarde.
Foi possível avistar as células do Pombal e serra algarvia.
O vento rodou para N e soprou por vezes moderado, especialmente no final da tarde.

A ver o que nos sai na rifa amanhã 

Ontem: *18,0ºC / 26,3ºC *
Hoje: *17,2ºC **/ **27,6ºC *

T. Atual: *22,0ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 21:25)

Boa noite.
São visíveis relâmpagos a NE daqui.  
@StormRic está animado aí para cima.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 21:30)




----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 21:33)

Muitos relâmpagos a N e NE bastante visíveis de Peniche mas não audíveis.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 21:43)

Bem, aquela célula a norte de Peniche está a descarregar de uma forma brutal. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2021 às 21:44)

Boas,
Vários relâmpagos em Leiria na última hora. Durante toda a tarde, o céu esteve bastante escuro para Norte e Leste. Em alguns locais do distrito deve ter estado agressivo.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Set 2021 às 21:46)

Há pouco caíram uns pingos.
Levantou-se vento, sensação de tempo abafado.


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Set 2021 às 21:47)

Brutal trovoada por Alfeizerão.. A chuva não é muita.. vale pelo festival elétrico 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (22 Set 2021 às 21:47)

Alguns relâmpagos visíveis da célula de Alverca por aqui, a cadência parece-me fraca pelo menos do que consigo perceber deste lado.

Tempo bastante abafado na rua


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2021 às 21:47)

Aeroporto, vários relâmpagos a Norte, há ums célula em Bucelas/Alverca.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 21:47)

Agora sim, ronco audíveis em Peniche. As descargas devem ser muito fortes

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 21:51)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Brutal trovoada por Alfeizerão.. A chuva não é muita.. vale pelo festival elétrico
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


Em Peniche ilumina tudo. E a cadência é impressionante 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2021 às 21:54)

Os relâmpagos também são visíveis de Odivelas.

A noite segue abafada.


----------



## celsomartins84 (22 Set 2021 às 21:58)

Candy disse:


> Em Peniche ilumina tudo. E a cadência é impressionante
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


Este ano tem calhado por aqui algumas vezes.. Não me posso queixar 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 21:58)

É com cada flash a norte. Daqui a nada vou tentar a minha sorte. 
Levantou-se vento de leste.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Set 2021 às 21:59)

Trovoada perto de Coimbra de momento so pinga.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2021 às 22:00)

Boa noite. Será que na margem sul vamos ter festa hoje?


----------



## casr26 (22 Set 2021 às 22:05)

Aqui do centro da acção fica o registo de um inesperado final de dia com um belo espectáculo pirotécnico e boa qualidade acústica, entre Cadaval e Bombarral tivemos uma boa chuva e o duplo pedal está agora a perder um pouco do andamento, talvez ainda tenhamos direito a um encore :-)


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 22:07)

Cadência brutal de relâmpagos a norte!


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2021 às 22:07)

Forte trovoada am Alenquer e Sao Martinho do Porto!!


----------



## Tufao André (22 Set 2021 às 22:09)

Vou à janela e, sem esperar, vejo uma cadência enorme de relâmpagos a norte!! Células a formarem-se na região Oeste já


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2021 às 22:09)

Sao Martinho do Porto agora chove com intensidade.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Set 2021 às 22:10)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa noite. Será que na margem sul vamos ter festa hoje?


Não me parece, a nebulosidade está a deslocar-se para norte/nordeste.

Por enquanto, apenas a observar o espectáculo à distância, e que belos flashes a norte!


----------



## salgado (22 Set 2021 às 22:11)

Trovoada forte a norte da Arruda dos Vinhos. Relâmpagos constantes.


----------



## RStorm (22 Set 2021 às 22:12)

Por esta não esperava, trovoada a norte daqui, só me apercebi graças aos trovões


----------



## JAlves (22 Set 2021 às 22:13)

Tenho relato de amigo da Arruda, que diz estar a trovejar por lá.

Aqui por Odivelas, recebi notificação de relâmpago a 10kms, e parece-me já ter ouvido um barulho de trovão longínquo e abafado, mesmo dentro de casa, com tudo fechado.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 22:15)




----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2021 às 22:16)

Boas 

Belos flashes a NE,  há um claro aumento na cadência.


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 22:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> É com cada flash a norte. Daqui a nada vou tentar a minha sorte.
> Levantou-se vento de leste.


Eu tenho estado a ver espectáculo em "visão panorâmica"  espectáculo a norte e a sul. E a de sul parece mais forte.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 22:17)

Penso ter ouvido um trovão agora mesmo. Terá vindo da célula que está a atravessar o Tejo.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Set 2021 às 22:18)

Candy disse:


> Eu tenho estado a ver espectáculo em "visão panorâmica"  espectáculo a norte e a sul. E a de sul parece mais forte.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


Não consegues arranjar aí um vídeozinho?


----------



## casr26 (22 Set 2021 às 22:20)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Desta feita não me posso queixar... situado bem no centro das zonas avermelhadas e a apreciar o evento no quintal :-) 
Tantas vezes foi ao lado que desta vez o inesperado aconteceu...embora o clima abafado já quisesse anunciar algo :-)


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2021 às 22:22)

A frequência dos relâmpagos aumentou bastante. Neste momento cerca de 1 relâmpago a cada 10 segundos!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2021 às 22:24)

Fica um vídeo


----------



## N_Fig (22 Set 2021 às 22:26)

Vai chovendo e ouve-se bem a trovoada por Coimbra


----------



## fhff (22 Set 2021 às 22:28)

Que brutalidade aqui pelo Oeste e alto concelho de Alenquer. Vim desde as 21H, de Sintra, a ver a trovoada continua para Norte, cheguei a Dois Porto e S. Domingos de Carmões e tive de encostar o carro. Não via nadinha. Já não via uma tempestade eléctrica desta magnitude há muito tempo...é contínuo. Muita pluviosidade., mas a maior parte das estações não está online. Já faltou luz várias vezes e o mesmo com a rede móvel.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Set 2021 às 22:36)

Aguaceiro curto por aqui


----------



## felyzardo (22 Set 2021 às 22:39)

Com cada trovão, aqui em Montegil caiu um muito perto mandou um estalo brutal. foi tudo abaixo só faltava partir vidros.


----------



## salgado (22 Set 2021 às 22:41)

A tempestade intensificou-se aqui na Arruda. Chuva forte, vento e relâmpagos constantes e próximos.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Set 2021 às 22:43)

A célula que se formou no estuário do Tejo chegou a ter ecos roxos...


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Set 2021 às 22:44)

salgado disse:


> A tempestade intensificou-se aqui na Arruda. Chuva forte, vento e relâmpagos constantes e próximos.


Em Arranhó concelho de Arruda dos Vinhos confirmo. De salientar o aumento forte do Vento também


----------



## Microburst (22 Set 2021 às 22:44)

Boa noite. Já pinga por Almada e o tempo abafado está dar lugar a um bem mais fresco. Bastantes relâmpagos longínquos a Norte e NE daqui, com boa cadência.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2021 às 22:47)

Célula praticamente estacionária na zona de Alenquer, Montejunto a servir de barreira.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2021 às 22:54)

Está realmente forte
 Alguém consegue partilhar acumulados?
 Pesquisei algumas estações e estavam a zeros lol


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Set 2021 às 22:56)

Vistas desde a praia da Samarra até ao do Magoito, pouco vento e temperatura amena, mas a descer quando cheguei á Aguda, já de noite


















quando estava a chegar a casa +- pelas 21:00 h começou a cair umas pingas grossas, mas foi tudo ( para já ), 
muitos clarões por de trás da serra da Amoreira, não quero imaginar as vistas do alto de Montemor,
temperatura de 20,8º e 52% de hr, mas sente-se muito abafado, sendo quebrado por algum vento que por vezes se levanta,
vamos ver se teremos alguma animação


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Set 2021 às 23:03)

Boa noite chuva por vezes forte e trovoadas por aqui


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Set 2021 às 23:04)

Chove torrencialmente no parque das nações, assim sim!!!!!


----------



## fhff (22 Set 2021 às 23:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Está realmente forte
> Alguém consegue partilhar acumulados?
> Pesquisei algumas estações e estavam a zeros lol


Netatmo na Merceana já  vai com 17 mm, em menos de 1 hora. Continua a chuva forte e contínua e actividade eléctrica ininterrupta. A zona baixa da Merceana já está alagada.
Actualização: Intensificou ainda mais...começo a ficar preocupado. Vamos ter estragos....já nem falo na agricultura local com as vindimas a meio....


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Set 2021 às 23:10)

Estou praticamente em cima do eco laranja, que brutalidade de chuva! Vi agora o primeiro relâmpago para a zona oeste (direção de loures). Vai haver estragos em Lisboa hoje cheira-me...


----------



## Geopower (22 Set 2021 às 23:13)

Aguaceiro moderado em Lisboa. Vento moderado de Leste.


----------



## casr26 (22 Set 2021 às 23:13)

Entre o Cadaval e Bombarral os relâmpagos e trovões têm sido de uma cadência impressionante e continua..a precipitação idem idem aspas aspas...com toda a certeza a serra do Montejunto deverá ter lá do seu alto um panorama incrível...


----------



## Jopiro (22 Set 2021 às 23:14)

Pelo Lumiar apenas chuva fraca há cerca de 20 minutos e muitos relâmpagos especialmente a Norte.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Set 2021 às 23:15)

Esta a acalmar em Lisboa e creio que dentro de 10 minutos deverá parar (isto se não se intensificarem mais células). Bem, foram 30 minutos a dar-lhe mas forte e feio. Os carros na estrada já mandam água para todo lado pois deve estar tudo entupido, mais 30 minutos e era o caos... Estou curioso para saber os valores que caíram..


----------



## casr26 (22 Set 2021 às 23:15)

Agora caiu uma bomba mesmo..um trovão daqueles...com direito a um som "metálico" e tudo no final...incrível...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2021 às 23:17)

fhff disse:


> Netatmo na Merceana já  vai com 17 mm, em menos de 1 hora. Continua a chuva forte e contínua e actividade eléctrica ininterrupta. A zona baixa da Merceana já está alagada.
> Actualização: Intensificou ainda mais...começo a ficar preocupado. Vamos ter estragos....já nem falo na agricultura local com as vindimas a meio....


Obrigado pela informação.
Pois seguindo o radar,  parece que piorou mesmo, incrível na zona de Alenquer.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Set 2021 às 23:18)

Vejo algumas cortinas de chuva a leste a aproximar-se, mas até agora nem uma pinga!
Continuam muitos relâmpagos a N/NE, uma cadência incrível...
Aumento da intensidade do vento de E!

21°C


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 23:18)

Eu tenho estado numa sessão. Não tive como filmar... 


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 23:25)

Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras


Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 23:27)

Vídeo apanhado de um ângulo fantástico. 
Descarga da célula a norte de Peniche.
Parece que o raio atinge a Santa à entrada de Peniche



Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## A ver se chove (22 Set 2021 às 23:27)

Chuva forte agora por aqui.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (22 Set 2021 às 23:27)

Isto realmente tem muito que se lhe diga.. A 2 semanas a chover a potes na Amadora e na Expo nem pingou.. Hoje a chover a potes na Expo e na Amadora nem pingou..


----------



## remember (22 Set 2021 às 23:28)

Já chove por Santa Iria, é com cada estoiro no sentido da Margem sul. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## CapitaoChuva (22 Set 2021 às 23:30)

Porra. Logo hoje que precisava de me deitar cedo... estoiros fantásticos em São Martinho do Porto!


----------



## Mammatus (22 Set 2021 às 23:32)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Isto realmente tem muito que se lhe diga.. A 2 semanas a chover a potes na Amadora e na Expo nem pingou.. Hoje a chover a potes na Expo e na Amadora nem pingou..



É típico de eventos convectivos, em que a precipitação está concentrada num determinado local.

Essa célula formou-se no estuário do Tejo e apanhou o lado oriental de Lisboa. Por aqui apenas rendeu virga.
Eu estou na fronteira, aqui o céu está parcialmente nublado por essa célula (vejo os relâmpagos para norte), a sul daqui está praticamente limpo, e com uma bela lua.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Set 2021 às 23:34)

Perto de Montejunto há mais de uma hora que não para o festival de relâmpagos. Frame tirado de um vídeo


----------



## Candy (22 Set 2021 às 23:36)

Costa sul de Peniche


----------



## jamestorm (22 Set 2021 às 23:51)

A minha mãe está no Alto concelho de Alenquer e confirma a intensa trovoada como ha muito nao se via.


----------



## fhff (22 Set 2021 às 23:53)

jamestorm disse:


> A minha mãe está no Alto concelho de Alenquer e confirma a intensa trovoada como ha muito nao se via.


Confirmo. Não tem parado desde as 21H30. É incrível a cadência dos relâmpagos. Pelo menos a chuva abrandou/parou.
EDIT: Mais uma bomba por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Set 2021 às 00:12)

Fico surpreendido com os relatos vindos dos outros membros do fórum que vivem aqui "tão perto", porque aqui na Charneca é a pasmaceira total (como de costume). Ouvem-se alguns trovões longínquos e relâmpagos a leste e nordeste, mas de resto nada de nada. Em contrapartida, o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade na última hora e rodou para nordeste, o que, com uma temperatura de 20,2ºC atual, cria uma sensação térmica bastante fresca.  

Quanto ao dia que há pouco terminou, há pouco a relatar tirando calor pré-outonal, nuvens em formação a norte e alguns relâmpagos ao longe durante as primeiras horas da noite. Fica aqui o registo:

Máx: 28,1ºC
Mín: 17,6ºC

Agora está céu pouco nublado.


----------



## A ver se chove (23 Set 2021 às 00:12)

Volta a chover com intensidade em Santa Iria acompanhado de trovões e algumas rajadas de vento. Está animado.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 00:13)

Póvoa com trovoada em todos os quadrantes de Sul a Norte pelo Leste. Com risco de avariar o material lá se vai tirando algumas imagens, sempre a chover, fraco a moderado, pingos grossos.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2021 às 00:16)

Chove com bastante intensidade em Odivelas.

Relâmpagos e trovoada à mistura.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Set 2021 às 00:23)

Confirmo chuva por vezes forte por aqui há minutos, acompanhada por relâmpagos a norte e nordeste, desta vez mais perto e consegui ouvir alguns trovões!


----------



## A ver se chove (23 Set 2021 às 00:23)

A cair granizo, faz um barulho a bater nos estores e vidros


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2021 às 00:24)

Por aqui continua non stop. Mais duas bombas. Em Alenquer tem estado forte


----------



## Garcia (23 Set 2021 às 00:26)

Boa noite..
Começam a cair uns pingos aqui pelos arredores da Lourinhã..
Se tivesse tido paciência para sair de casa, por certo que tirava boas fotos.. 
Ainda assim mesmo sem sair de casa Já está a ser um fartote.. 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 00:32)

Resolvi arriscar e subi à serra de Carnaxide. Apontei a câmara para norte (para os lados de Arruda dos Vinhos) e apanhei este raio.
Esqueci-me do tripé, por isso a foto ficou tremida :


DSC_4627 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Depois começou a chover e tive de vir embora. Ainda apanhei alguns raios com a GoPro. Quando puder dou uma olhadela.
Neste momento os relâmpagos continuam a norte.


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Set 2021 às 00:36)

E chove bem, com um brutal relâmpago que vi, temperatura a descer.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 00:39)




----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 00:40)

Descargas mesmo à frente, a chegar, chuva forte, eco vermelho/roxo, Santa Iria de Azoia e Póvoa. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 00:45)

por aqui nada, vejo muita atividade a oeste clarões, às vezes consigo ver mesmo o raio   , para leste vi um clarão também mas menos ativo, por aqui só vento


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2021 às 00:48)

Mais uma carga de água, com pedra pequena à mistura. Os bombeiros têm uma noite complicada. Trovoada contínua há mais de 3 horas.


----------



## casr26 (23 Set 2021 às 01:01)

Sinceramente não me recordo de uma noite assim com relâmpagos e trovões durante tanto tempo seguido e de forma ininterrupta...este inesperado evento claramente vai ficar para o álbum de recordações.
Pela zona de Cadaval-Bombarral continua a chover (agora com menos intensidade) mas os trovões e relâmpagos vão fazendo sentir a sua presença 3 horas depois do início deste evento.


----------



## PauloAlex (23 Set 2021 às 01:07)

Um pequeno vídeo, em câmara lenta, de uma DEA desta noite.


----------



## Pisfip (23 Set 2021 às 01:09)

Ao fim de 4 horas as células não perdem força pelo contrário parece que estão numa constante renovação .. relâmpagos em todos os horizontes mas não choveu no sítio em que me encontro. Um autêntico perigo esta quantidade de descargas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2021 às 01:11)

Por aqui o que se nota mais, é o vento. Caiu um aguaceiro que durou cerca de 10 minutos e nada mais. Veremos se Almada apanha alguma coisa de jeito hoje


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 01:17)

PauloAlex disse:


> Um pequeno vídeo, em câmara lenta, de uma DEA desta noite.



 espectacular! Consegues referir a hora/minuto desta DEA?

Sem dúvida uma noite memorável para a Região Oeste e um pouco pela zona norte/oriental da RML.


----------



## rozzo (23 Set 2021 às 01:18)

Atenção que já há descargas da célula na zona de Azeitão,  a deslocar lentamente para norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 01:20)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção que já há descargas da célula na zona de Azeitão,  a deslocar lentamente para norte.


Vejo bem daqui. Belíssimo Cumulonimbus iluminado pela luz da lua.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (23 Set 2021 às 01:21)

Começa a trovejar de novo e nota-se no radar a formação da linha de instabilidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Set 2021 às 01:26)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção que já há descargas da célula na zona de Azeitão,  a deslocar lentamente para norte.


No meu "quintal " apenas chuva fraca até ao momento, e muito vento de NE! Não ouvi qualquer trovão, vamos ver como corre o resto da noite/dia


----------



## PauloAlex (23 Set 2021 às 01:26)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular! Consegues referir a hora/minuto desta DEA?
> 
> Sem dúvida uma noite memorável para a Região Oeste e um pouco pela zona norte/oriental da RML.


Obrigado. Já apaguei o vídeo original. Mas foi por volta das 23:30.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 01:32)

Continuo a ver os relâmpagos da célula a norte de Azeitão, porém são pouco frequentes.


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2021 às 01:33)

Relâmpagos enormes, longos e fortes como o caraças aqui pelo oeste. Está longe de Peniche mas os roncos que se ouvem daqui não são bonitos. 
Já tinha fechado tudo e mesmo assim, com janelas de vidro duplo e estores fechados, parecia uma mota a trabalhar. Abri a janela e... nem é bom! 
Há uma hora atrás estava calminho agora as árvores abanam todas e o barulho do vento e dos trovões é muito esquisito! Parecia até estar a ouvir coisas a ser arrastadas algures aqui por perto, mas acredito que seja dos fortes roncos.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 01:37)

o festival é tão grande de oeste até norte que até consigo ver as cortinas de chuva com os clarões e relâmpagos a esta distância


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (23 Set 2021 às 01:45)

Chove forte por aqui


----------



## N_Fig (23 Set 2021 às 01:48)

Chove bem por Coimbra, e vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 01:55)

Candy disse:


> Relâmpagos enormes, longos e fortes como o caraças aqui pelo oeste. Está longe de Peniche mas os roncos que se ouvem daqui não são bonitos.
> Já tinha fechado tudo e mesmo assim, com janelas de vidro duplo e estores fechados, parecia uma mota a trabalhar. Abri a janela e... nem é bom!
> Há uma hora atrás estava calminho agora as árvores abanam todas e o barulho do vento e dos trovões é muito esquisito! Parecia até estar a ouvir coisas a ser arrastadas algures aqui por perto, mas acredito que seja dos fortes roncos.



Há uma forte actividade para o interior que lança uma enorme capa de bigornas para Oeste passando sobre Peniche.










A actividade eléctrica continua e possivelmente há muitas descargas nuvem-nuvem que percorrem essas bigornas, o efeito deve ser feérico.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 02:08)

festival vai continuando a norte, por aqui calmo vento, cai agora uns pingos fracos, estou atento às que vem de sul


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 02:20)

david 6 disse:


> festival vai continuando a norte, por aqui calmo vento, cai agora uns pingos fracos, estou atento às que vem de sul



Já deve estar aí ou a passar de raspão:






O aspecto geral da actividade eléctrica é este neste momento:






Movimentos Sul-Norte e depois encurvamento/erosão por corrente de Leste-Oeste


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 02:26)

StormRic disse:


> Já deve estar aí ou a passar de raspão:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



está a fazer a leste talvez seja dessa trovoada, mas estou mais atento ao Sul, além de relâmpagos ouviu se o trovão bem alto, é a que está mais perto de mim


----------



## dvieira (23 Set 2021 às 02:29)

Acordei com 2 grandes estoiros da trovoada. Chove torrencialmente. Eco vermelho mesmo por cima de mim.


----------



## Brites (23 Set 2021 às 02:30)

Ui a sul de pombal e nesta direcção forte a cadência... Venha ela! Que já desliguei o importante das tomadas 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pisfip (23 Set 2021 às 02:30)

Não me lembro de uma noite assim. Impossível dormir.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2021 às 02:32)

Bem, que grande trovoada por Leiria. Acordei com o barulho dos trovões e a cadência de relâmpagos é algo assustadora. 
Chove bem!


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 02:33)

começou a chover


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2021 às 02:36)

Que estrondos


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (23 Set 2021 às 02:38)

São duas da manhã mas mais parece 2 da tarde nascem trovoadas por todo o lado.


----------



## dvieira (23 Set 2021 às 02:42)

Não sei se vou conseguir dormir mais. Os "bombardeamentos" não param. Não me lembro de uma noite assim.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 02:48)




----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 02:49)

por aqui parece que acalmou a trovoada, de vez em quando ainda oiço uma coisa fraca mais ao longe, a chuva ainda continua, mas não passa de fraca a moderada, melhor que nada  , mas se continuar só assim vai acumular pouca coisa, preciso deitar, tenho levantar 9.30 no máximo, deitar a ouvir chuva no telhado

entretanto parece vir trovoada na zona de Pegões a vir nesta direção, se por acaso ainda não tiver adormecido ou me acordar com trovoada virei relatar pelo telemóvel


----------



## Candy (23 Set 2021 às 02:50)

StormRic disse:


> Há uma forte actividade para o interior que lança uma enorme capa de bigornas para Oeste passando sobre Peniche.
> A actividade eléctrica continua e possivelmente há muitas descargas nuvem-nuvem que percorrem essas bigornas, o efeito deve ser feérico.


E tem sido! 
Eu estive numa sessão de esclarecimento para as autárquicas e não pude registar nada. Mas estava incrível. Via clarões e relâmpagos por todo o lado. Sabes aquele ruído que vem antes de um tremor de terra? Parecido!
Entretanto choveu bem, e veio acompanhada de rajadas fortes. 
Agora acalmou... mas vejo no radar as células a parecer começar a girar aqui por cima. Vamos ver...


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2021 às 02:55)

Trovoada na Azambuja


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 03:00)

Os relâmpagos da célula de Azambuja são visíveis daqui.


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2021 às 03:14)

A célula parece ter acertado em cheio no Cartaxo.


----------



## Jopiro (23 Set 2021 às 03:30)

Se conseguíssemos armazenar esta energia!!! Era bom era!
Nas Baleares ainda está melhor.





						Lightning & Thunderstorms - Portugal, Spain, France, Italy
					

Blitzortung.org provides lightning and thunderstorm information in real-time on maps for USA, United Kingdom, Australia, new Zealand, Europa, Africa, Asia and other Countries.




					www.blitzortung.org


----------



## squidward (23 Set 2021 às 03:59)

Trovoada forte na Azambuja e começa a chover.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 04:25)

Continua a circulação e células a nascer, quase todas com actividade eléctrica em alguma fase da evolução.
Pelo que tenho observado, parece-me mesmo que o fenómeno eléctrico supera o da precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 06:28)

Quatro fotos obtidas no Miradouro da Salvação, em Santa Iria de Azóia, sem tripé, sob chuva e vento moderados, pouco antes da meia-noite de ontem.

NE 22:23:41 utc





SE 22:27:44 utc





SE 22:30:16 utc





SE 22:33:55 utc





Durante a aproximação desta célula:










Foi a única ocasião em que o trabalho e as condições atmosféricas permitiram alguns registos. 

Acumulados desta noite (antes e depois da meia-noite) nesta zona:

Meteo Santa iria: 1,2 + 5,7 = 6,9 mm
Estacal (Santa Iria): 0,8 + 7,8 = 8,6 mm
Vialonga: 1,0 + 3,1 = 4,1 mm


----------



## fhff (23 Set 2021 às 07:20)

Uma noite com actividade eléctrica para ficar na memória. Acumulados pela zona do Alto Concelho de Alenquer andam nos 24 mm (entre o final do dia de ontem e a madrugada de hoje) . Em Sintra, pelos vistos não choveu, aliás pelo radar, parece que a Serra fez mesmo um efeito de protecção, tendo passado tudo a Norte.


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2021 às 07:59)

Bom dia! Aguaceiro forte em Odivelas, com granizo à mistura.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2021 às 08:18)

A vista para NE está valente.
O radar não engana, célula forte na zona de Sobral de Monte Agraço/Mafra.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Set 2021 às 08:25)

Bom dia



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> No meu "quintal " apenas chuva fraca até ao momento, e muito vento de NE! Não ouvi qualquer trovão, vamos ver como corre o resto da noite/dia


Eu acompanhei o trajecto dessa célula no radar ainda quando esta estava no oceano. Ao entrar pela a Arrábida teve um repentino fortalecimento, gerando ecos amarelos, mas rapidamente perdeu vigor após transpor a serra.
Chegou aqui moribunda, rendeu 0.20 mm, o  acumulado registado até ao momento. A sua presença fez-se sobretudo notar pelo aumento do vento, que soprou moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2021 às 08:27)

Bem...estão a crescer torres também a Noroeste/Norte. A serra está com um fundo incrível.


----------



## marcoacmaia (23 Set 2021 às 08:33)

Não registei, mas acordei eram 2 de madrugada, com a cadela a ladrar 
Pouco depois uma sequência de estrondosos estrondos 

Como já tem acontecido, acertam muito junto das antenas de telecomunicações nas imediações da cidade.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Set 2021 às 08:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> A vista para NE está valente.
> O radar não engana, célula forte na zona de Sobral de Monte Agraço/Mafra.





jonas_87 disse:


> Bem...estão a crescer torres também a Noroeste/Norte. A serra está com um fundo incrível.



A célula que gerou um aguaceiro de granizo em Odivelas, relatado pelo @AnDré, na página anterior, desenvolveu-se rapidamente, progredindo para oeste. Deve ser a que aparece nessa foto.


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2021 às 08:57)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia! Aguaceiro forte em Odivelas, com granizo à mistura.


Bom dia. Cheguei agora ao Montijo e é bem visível essa célula. Para leste, tudo nublado e vi uns mammatus. Por Cabanas, cairam alguns pingos de madrugada pois o carro ficou sujo.


----------



## Geopower (23 Set 2021 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de Leste.
Panorâmica a Leste a partir do Campo Grande:


----------



## casr26 (23 Set 2021 às 09:13)

fhff disse:


> Uma noite com actividade eléctrica para ficar na memória. Acumulados pela zona do Alto Concelho de Alenquer andam nos 24 mm (entre o final do dia de ontem e a madrugada de hoje) . Em Sintra, pelos vistos não choveu, aliás pelo radar, parece que a Serra fez mesmo um efeito de protecção, tendo passado tudo a Norte.


Facto, já o Montejunto fez precisamente o papel inverso, tudo o que vinha ficava retido...incrível como as células foram estacionando na zona do Montejunto dando o espectáculo que deram, já disse e repito (e já percebi que não sou o único a dizê-lo), não me recordo de nenhuma noite ou dia em que presenciasse uma cadência tão frequente de descargas durante um período tão extenso de tempo. 
Zonas como Cadaval-Bombarral / Alenquer e outras nesta região Oeste foram brindados com um espectáculo sem paralelo nos últimos largos anos, e embora tivesse chovido bem, se a precipitação tivesse acompanhado a cadência dos relâmpagos e trovões teriam havido muitos e sérios problemas bem além de metas quedas de luz e falhas nas redes de comunicações...por isso e a meu ver este evento apareceu sem o aviso adequado por parte das entidades competentes.... .... ....no entanto é preciso levar em linha de conta que os recursos do IPMA não são nem de perto nem de longe os que já foram.


----------



## casr26 (23 Set 2021 às 09:19)

Existem reports de zonas sem electricidade ou sem comunicações? 
Acima da zona de Caldas faltam-me de alguns telheiros que ficaram destruídos devido às precipitação de chuva e existiu falha de fornecimento...mas algo ainda para confirmar, daqui a pouco dou um salto a essas zonas e também vejo com os meus olhos :-)


----------



## CapitaoChuva (23 Set 2021 às 09:30)

casr26 disse:


> Existem reports de zonas sem electricidade ou sem comunicações?
> Acima da zona de Caldas faltam-me de alguns telheiros que ficaram destruídos devido às precipitação de chuva e existiu falha de fornecimento...mas algo ainda para confirmar, daqui a pouco dou um salto a essas zonas e também vejo com os meus olhos :-)


São Martinho do Porto não falhou. Até fiquei admirado...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2021 às 10:13)

Excelente registo na Nazaré


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2021 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Acordei com a trovoada por volta das 2 da manhã e com a chuva moderada a forte que se fazia sentir, chegou ainda a cair granizo, por um curto período de tempo, os relampagos iluminavam a noite e rasgavam o céu.

Esta foto é do por do sol de ontem, onde 5 minutos depois começou a chover e a trovejar.


----------



## Microburst (23 Set 2021 às 12:20)

Boa tarde. Para já por Almada o escudo lisboeta faz-se sentir, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de E/NE. De facto de manhã para Leste e Nordeste o panorama era impressionante, mas fora um ou outro aguaceiro fraco passageiro durante a madrugada, nada de mais relevante há para já a assinalar.

Dados actuais: 20,3ºC, 69% HR, pressão nos 1014,1hpa e vento sopra moderado de Nordeste.


----------



## RStorm (23 Set 2021 às 12:33)

Boa Tarde

Ontem ainda consegui ver alguns clarões das células a norte, mas não chegou a ocorrer nada, a não ser uma forte e repentina ventania de SE 
Durante a madrugada caiu uma aguaceiro fraco, que rendeu *0,6 mm*, oriundo de umas células que passaram mais a leste na zona de Pegões. 

Neste momento, boas abertas e vento muito fraco de S/SE, após um inicio de manhã ainda ventosa. Veremos como corre a tarde 

Mínima: *15,6ºC *
T. Atual: *21,8ºC *
HR: 61%
Vento: S/SE - 2,2 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 13:01)

Boa tarde.
Começa a haver alguma organização a sul. Muitos cumulus a crescerem nas redondezas.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 14:58)

Northern Lights disse:


> Até ao momento, mais um evento sem grande relevância por aqui.
> Céu a ficar mais nublado.
> 23,5 ºC.


Onde estiveste ontem à noite? 
______
A ficar mais nublado por Carnaxide também.


----------



## RStorm (23 Set 2021 às 15:02)

Alguns cumulus se vão formando, mas nada de especial...
Eu também acho que este evento ainda está ser pior que o anterior, mas cá esperemos para ver...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 15:10)

Fonte da Telha:





Por aqui estamos debaixo dessa nuvem. Nota-se que a temperatura está a baixar.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 15:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fonte da Telha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vista da Lagoa de Albufeira, 15h28






Há 10 minutos atrás ainda nada no radar. Parece-me haver uma certa limitação em altitude da convecção:


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 15:57)

Continua o "caldeirão ao lume", mas nenhuma bolha conseguiu ainda romper a camada estável nos níveis médios:

Lagoa de Albufeira, 15h48






A RLC livre de precipitação, apenas residual no extremo norte, a fugir para a RLN.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 15:57)

StormRic disse:


> Parece-me haver uma certa limitação em altitude da convecção


Verdade. Os cumulus até se desenvolvem bem mas dissipam-se passado algum tempo.
Tendo em conta que já são 16h, não me parece que passe disto.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2021 às 16:00)

Já não espero nada de jeito para estes lados


----------



## Microburst (23 Set 2021 às 16:36)

Por aqui, a "sorte grande" costuma sair ao terceiro dia do evento, por isso aposto em amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2021 às 17:01)

Vista Norte




copy and paste signs


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 17:25)

uns pingos


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 17:26)

Uma célula a espremer-se, ali sobre Coruche:


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2021 às 17:30)

david 6 disse:


> uns pingos



Mais a sul de Coruche, ganhou eco amarelo.

Única célula na RLC, para além daquelas que estão a mover-se para NW, a caminho de Coimbra:


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 17:44)

StormRic disse:


> Mais a sul de Coruche, ganhou eco amarelo.
> 
> Única célula na RLC, para além daquelas que estão a mover-se para NW, a caminho de Coimbra:



não está das melhores vistas, continua a pingar


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 17:45)

Cheira-me que a festa vai continuar/começar mais à noite. Aquelas células no alentejo devem aguentar e vão subir até às nossas latitudes. Vamos ver se a linha se estende até ao litoral ou se se restringe mais ao interior.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 18:21)




----------



## tomalino (23 Set 2021 às 19:38)

Aqui ficam algumas imagens da trovoada de ontem a norte de Santo António dos Cavaleiros. Não são da melhor qualidade, mas foram retiradas com um telemóvel, utilizando a aplicação Lightning Camera, sem tripé e ainda com o outro braço a segurar o cão


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 19:57)

mais uns pingos


----------



## RStorm (23 Set 2021 às 20:10)

Boa noite 

Um completo falhanço dos modelos para o dia de hoje  Muita convecção, mas a montanha pariu um rato, algo faltou no seu desenvolvimento  
O vento soprou fraco do quadrante sul e a tarde foi bastante amena. 

Veremos amanhã e as próximas horas, pode ser que sejamos compensados 

Extremos: *15,6ºC / 24,7ºC / 0,6 mm *

T. Atual: *21,4ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: S / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2021 às 21:01)

Estou no Montijo por estes dias e vejo bastantes relâmpagos para Este!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2021 às 21:26)

Relâmpago para Sul agora mesmo! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (23 Set 2021 às 21:29)

Relâmpagos a Sul na última meia hora. Ainda algo distantes, cadência 2/3 a cada 5 minutos.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Set 2021 às 21:51)

Microburst disse:


> Relâmpagos a Sul na última meia hora. Ainda algo distantes, cadência 2/3 a cada 5 minutos.


Eco roxo associado à célula a sul de Sesimbra


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Set 2021 às 22:13)

Boa noite, 
Como eu bem dizia, depois do fiasco do passado dia 13 era necessário manter as espectativas baixas, e a realidade é que grande parte do dia de hoje foi um completo fiasco ao nível tanto da precipitação como de trovoadas (se bem que eu já estou muito habituado a fiascos neste tipo de eventos). 

Agora parece que se estão a formar células a sul. Veremos se alguma chega à zona antes de se dissipar...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2021 às 22:14)

Boa noite. Pareceu me ter ouvido trovoada


----------



## Geopower (23 Set 2021 às 22:14)

Boa noite. Relâmpagos visiveis a SE de Lisboa


----------



## marcoguarda (23 Set 2021 às 22:17)

De Leiria volta-se a ver vários clarões a SE


----------



## Mammatus (23 Set 2021 às 22:19)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Como eu bem dizia, depois do fiasco do passado dia 13 era necessário manter as espectativas baixas, e a realidade é que grande parte do dia de hoje foi um completo fiasco ao nível tanto da precipitação como de trovoadas (se bem que eu já estou muito habituado a fiascos neste tipo de eventos).
> 
> Agora parece que se estão a formar células a sul. Veremos se alguma chega à zona antes de se dissipar...


Creio que a maior acção ficará lá para os lados do Montijo. Epah se não houver animação eléctrica decente, paciência, desde que chovesse alguma coisa de jeito já nao seria mau.


----------



## RStorm (23 Set 2021 às 22:22)

Bem, falei cedo demais, bela trovoada agora a leste


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2021 às 22:24)

Alguns raios da célula de Alcochete.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (23 Set 2021 às 22:25)

Está a intensificar-se na zona do Montijo, vai chegar com força a Lisboa, preparem-se!!!


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2021 às 22:26)

chove fraco por aqui e relâmpagos a leste


----------



## RStorm (23 Set 2021 às 22:29)

Que estalos 

E já chove!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2021 às 22:30)

Ouve se trovoada aqui


----------



## Mammatus (23 Set 2021 às 22:31)

Por aqui também audível, mas o som é meio abafado.


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Set 2021 às 22:32)

Em Alfeizerão já se vão avistando vários relâmpagos a Este e Sudeste... Será que vamos ter festa esta noite? 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (23 Set 2021 às 22:37)

Que brutalidade na Moita. Granizo do tamanho de berlindes durante 10m. Bela carga.


----------



## RStorm (23 Set 2021 às 22:39)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## Mammatus (23 Set 2021 às 22:40)

dASk disse:


> Que brutalidade na Moita. Granizo do tamanho de berlindes durante 10m. Bela carga.



Afinal parece que vem directa para aqui...







EDIT
Queres ver que vou ficar a ver navios... 






Estações amadoras na Moita abaixo dos 20ºC com a passagem da célula.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Set 2021 às 22:48)

Boas células em formação a sul! Entretanto já ouvi vários trovões longínquos a leste e relâmpagos a leste e a sul também. Esta noite promete algo, a ver o que acontece!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 22:51)

Mammatus disse:


> Queres ver que vou ficar a ver navios...


Não esquecer que o radar tem delay. Por esta altura já deve estar no estuário do Tejo.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Set 2021 às 22:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não esquecer que o radar tem delay. Por esta altura já deve estar no estuário do Tejo.


yeap, já era 

Imagem das 22:40... a encaminhar-se para o estuário, entre a Moita e o Montijo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Set 2021 às 22:59)

Já foi. Deixou de se ouvir


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 23:08)

Estou pelo Prior Velho e já deu para ver e ouvir.   
Está mesmo no estuário.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2021 às 23:18)

Bela chuvada que foi com alguns trovões bem fortes. 

Neste momento voltam a fazer relâmpagos e alguns trovões. ️


----------



## jamestorm (23 Set 2021 às 23:21)

Algumas células ali no Ribatejo - Almeirim, Alpiarça, Chamusca...
Será que ainda chega cá hoje alguma coisa? Aqui ao Oeste?


----------



## jamestorm (23 Set 2021 às 23:28)

Ecos roxo numa célula ente Alcanena e Entroncamento. Alguém por lá?


----------



## dvieira (23 Set 2021 às 23:37)

Trovoada em aproximação. Para já não chove.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Set 2021 às 23:40)

Fogo, a sério que eu estou no centro da depressão? Que tristeza...  

Assim sendo, só vou levar com estas células depois de o centro se deslocar para norte/nordeste, e se realmente chegarem cá vivas e não desfeitas:


----------



## dvieira (23 Set 2021 às 23:50)

Começa a chover mas a trovoada ainda um pouco distante.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Set 2021 às 23:51)

Bons relâmpagos da célula de Alcochete. É com cada clarão, porém pouco frequentes.
O centro estar aqui tão perto não ajuda nada, as células não conseguem passar para a margem norte.


----------



## dvieira (24 Set 2021 às 00:06)

Trovoada neste momento esfumou-se. Já não vejo um relâmpago á quase 15 minutos. Mas agora chove moderado. Eco amarelo em cima.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Set 2021 às 00:21)

Estamos assim a este:


----------



## Tufao André (24 Set 2021 às 00:31)

Mais uma noite a ver o melhor da instabilidade passar ao lado... Vários relâmpagos visíveis a leste e norte daqui, das células que se formaram na margem sul! Bons clarões sem dúvida, mas sem qualquer chuva a registar...

Incrível como hoje estas células têm dificuldade em atravessar o Tejo pra este lado!!

Vento fraco/nulo 
Temperatura em descida para os actuais 19°C


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Set 2021 às 00:41)

Como temos pouca animação aqui por Lisboa , contentemos a vê-las ao longe,

a primeira tirada junto ao CCColombo, as outras por Belém,

algo quente durante o dia


----------



## Tufao André (24 Set 2021 às 01:10)

Aumento considerável da cadência de relâmpagos na última meia hora da célula forte que se encontra a leste de Alcochete!! 
Como tenho vista desafogada para esse lado, nada melhor que apreciar o espectáculo deitado na cama ehehe


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Set 2021 às 01:13)

Os relâmpagos continuam a leste mas muito mais ao longe. A célula parece ir em direção a Coruche. @david 6 acorda pá!  
Aqui por cima já começa a limpar bem.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (24 Set 2021 às 01:30)

Trovoada forte em aproximação de coimbra


----------



## TekClub (24 Set 2021 às 01:42)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Trovoada forte em aproximação de coimbra


Eu a pensar que ia a caminho do interior e afinal vem para ca, vai ser uma noite complicada...


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2021 às 01:48)

Trovoada e chuva pela Figueira!


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2021 às 01:50)

esteve a fazer muitos   parece que acalmou e porquê? porque chegou ao vale sorraia e começou a morrer..., cai uma chuva fraca


----------



## N_Fig (24 Set 2021 às 01:53)

Bem, a chuva foi intensa mas pouco durou; já a trovoada, continua em força


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Set 2021 às 01:54)

david 6 disse:


> esteve a fazer muitos   parece que acalmou e porquê? porque chegou ao vale sorraia e começou a morrer..., cai uma chuva fraca


Alguma nuvem funil ou shelfcloud visível? Pelo radar é possível que a célula tenha adquirido características supercelulares por algum tempo, apesar de agora ter enfraquecido.


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2021 às 01:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Alguma nuvem funil ou shelfcloud visível? Pelo radar é possível que a célula tenha adquirido características supercelulares por algum tempo, apesar de agora ter enfraquecido.



não dei por nada, entretanto acabou de fazer um grande estoiro, talvez esteja a ganhar potência de novo


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2021 às 02:05)

outro estoirão   parece está ela quase estacionada, mas a chuva não passa de em geral fraca


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2021 às 10:29)

céu encoberto hoje por aqui


----------



## dvieira (24 Set 2021 às 10:46)

Neste momento céu encoberto e vai chuviscando. Durante a noite algumas trovoadas mas não muito intensas com o seu núcleo sempre a 6/12 Km daqui.


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2021 às 11:50)

Boas!

Aqui pela Azambuja depois de duas noites em que a trovoada fez a sua aparição, hoje amanheceu com céu encoberto numa espécie de nevoeiro alto e assim se mantêm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2021 às 12:18)

Ontem por volta das 23 horas a trovoada ainda se fez sentir ao longo praticamente de 1 hora, a chuva moderada, também marcou a sua prensença.
Já esta manhã tem sido marcada pelo céu muito nublado.


----------



## RStorm (24 Set 2021 às 13:53)

Boa Tarde

Ontem a festa foi intensa, mas não durou muito tempo, no entanto já deu para matar saudades  Quem não chora, não mama  O acumulado subiu para *2,4 mm*. 
A chuva e a trovoada pararam pouco depois, recomeçando novamente a trovejar mais tarde, proveniente de outras células nos arredores. 

Hoje, após uma manhã com algum nevoeiro, o dia segue ameno e parcialmente nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade nesta última hora. Ainda não choveu. 
Pelas 12h, presenciei um pequeno dust devil num campo de areia  

Veremos o que nos reserva a tarde 

Mínima de hoje: *15,5ºC *
T. Atual: *22,1ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Set 2021 às 13:58)

Dilúvio monumental em Alfeizerão... Não tava á espera.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Set 2021 às 14:00)

Bem que enxurrada.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2021 às 15:50)

Boa tarde
Bastante pacífico o céu neste momento, desde há cerca de duas horas.
Uma hora atrás para Noroeste era isto, circulação de SSW:


Note-se a posição do centro depressionário pelas 13h, ao largo da Região Oeste:






Nesta altura as células estão a ser varridas para Norte/NNE e mesmo as que nascem aparecem cada vez mais a norte:


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Set 2021 às 00:02)

Não estava à espera de uma linha tão robusta. Tem atividade elétrica.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2021 às 00:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não estava à espera de uma linha tão robusta. Tem atividade elétrica.


wow tem bom aspecto. Nao tarda a chegar ao litoral do Oeste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Set 2021 às 01:02)

Será que é desta que chove? Não me surpreenderia, depois de três dias de autêntico fiasco, ainda que as imagens de radar não estejam muito favoráveis.

Veremos o que acontece! A esperança é a última a morrer...


----------



## Mammatus (25 Set 2021 às 01:28)

Parece-me fraco para a região de Lisboa, mas tudo é possível.

A maior animação está localizada  no litoral a norte de Peniche.


----------



## Candy (25 Set 2021 às 01:59)

Está a cair uma carga de água em Peniche! 

Estive distraída disto o dia todo, nem reparei no que aí vinha!


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2021 às 03:02)

Já chegou à Figueira


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2021 às 03:23)

Candy disse:


> Está a cair uma carga de água em Peniche!
> 
> Estive distraída disto o dia todo, nem reparei no que aí vinha!





N_Fig disse:


> Já chegou à Figueira



Notável pontaria destas células, para ambos , com uma hora de intervalo mas a mesma linha de instabilidade:

Peniche





Figueira da Foz







Mammatus disse:


> Parece-me fraco para a região de Lisboa, mas tudo é possível.
> 
> A maior animação está localizada no litoral a norte de Peniche.



Com efeito, até ao momento, aparentemente pouco se espera do que já está formado, a não ser que nasçam novas células, mas atenção ao movimento que é para Nordeste:


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2021 às 03:32)

As células que entraram pela costa da RLC têm um bastante limitado desenvolvimento vertical, para sul de Peniche os ecos não atingem sequer os 7 Km de altitude.






Na imagem de satélite os topos são pouco frios:


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2021 às 04:03)

Não tem como se esquivar, aquela célula terá que entrar na AML, algures entre Cascais e Lisboa:


----------



## Mammatus (25 Set 2021 às 06:50)

Bom dia,

Raramente acordo de madrugada, mas hoje foi excepção 
Fui à janela e posso dizer que esteve a chover, todavia não se reflectiu no acumulado, que se mantém nulo.






O panorama é mais ao menos idêntico nas estações nas redondezas.
P.S.: o ponto vermelho é a minha localização 





Diminuindo o zoom e a fazer fé na fiabilidade dos registos dessas estações amadoras, o aguaceiro deve ter sido bem localizado, com a precipitacao mais abundante a entrar pelo gargalo do Tejo, seguindo pelo mar da Palha (maiores valores de acumulado em Almada e zona ribeirinha de Lisboa).






E agora vou voltar para o vale dos lençóis, que hoje é Sábado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Set 2021 às 07:00)

Acordei agora com chuva torrencial... Quem diria!


----------



## Luis Rafael (25 Set 2021 às 11:13)

Mammatus disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Raramente acordo de madrugada, mas hoje foi excepção
> Fui à janela e posso dizer que esteve a chover, todavia não se reflectiu no acumulado, que se mantém nulo.
> ...



Um pouco mais tarde, nessa mesma estação, por volta das 07h25 caiu um aguaceiro que fez chegar aos 2.30 mm


----------



## Mammatus (25 Set 2021 às 12:04)

Luis Rafael disse:


> Um pouco mais tarde, nessa mesma estação, por volta das 07h25 caiu um aguaceiro que fez chegar aos 2.30 mm



Exactamente! Foi o aguaceiro que o @"Charneca" Mundial referiu.

Imagem de radar, 07:20





Eu fiz o post às 6 e tal e depois peguei rapidamente no sono, portanto nem dei conta da ocorrência desse aguaceiro.


----------



## RStorm (25 Set 2021 às 13:44)

Boa Tarde

*12 mm *Foi o resultado de uma pequena célula lenta com chuva torrencial, que passou no final da madrugada e me fez acordar  Não estava nada à espera de tanto.
Neste momento, sigo com temperatura amena e boas abertas de sol 

Ontem, o céu foi limpando gradualmente ao longo da tarde, mas ainda se chegou a formar uma célula fraca aqui ao lado, embora se tenha dissipado depressa. 

Extremos de ontem: *15,5ºC **/ **22,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *16,9ºC *
T. Atual: *23,2ºC *
HR: 61% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2021 às 15:29)

Distribuição espacial dos acumulados da primeira metade do dia na RLC é típica da passagem de células organizadas em linha mas espaçadas entre elas, ou seja, há estações que nada receberam e outra em que o acumulado foi generoso (sem exageros):










































No fim da manhã os maiores acumulados estavam fora da RLC, a norte nas serras:


----------



## windchill (25 Set 2021 às 16:28)

Amigos, vou deixar aqui um link para o tópico que criei com os registos obtidos aqui da minha varanda 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2021-09-13-o-trovoada-na-amora-seixal.10704/


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2021 às 19:58)

Ao final da madrugada, choveu também, pois pela manhã estava tudo molhado.
Aqui ainda caiu uns aguaceiros de curta duração á hora de almoço


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Set 2021 às 23:12)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui, a célula de manhãzinha ainda acumulou 3,1 mm. Foi menos do que noutras zonas à volta, mas pelo menos não acabei o evento de instabilidade a zeros! 
Estes últimos dias foram um pouco mais frescos, contudo a temperatura já deverá subir nos próximos dias com a subida da dorsal anticiclónica. Há modelos que inclusive já preveem temperaturas próximas de 30ºC pela zona a meio da próxima semana, claramente acima do normal para esta altura do ano!  

Com este aguaceiro, o acumulado mensal sobe para os 13,2 mm, 78% da média mensal para setembro - ainda assim, melhor que em muitos setembros passados.  

Aqui fica um resumo destes dias de instabilidade:

Anteontem, dia 23
Máx: 23,8ºC
Mín: 16,2ºC

Ontem, dia 24
Máx: 22,3ºC
Mín: 15,2ºC

Hoje, dia 25
Máx: 23,1ºC
Mín: 17,3ºC (???)
Prec: 3,1 mm

Agora estão 17,3ºC e céu pouco nublado. A mínima do dia está a ser feita neste momento, tanto que pode descer um pouco mais.


----------



## CapitaoChuva (28 Set 2021 às 01:58)

Zona Oeste não falha. Fantástico dia de sol hoje e de praia. Maio e Setembro meses de ouro para quem gosta de praia aqui.


----------



## Candy (28 Set 2021 às 07:03)

Acordei agora e fui ao site do ipma :P
Parece que vou ter uma rega ao pequeno almoço... Não contava! Vamos ver...


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2021 às 17:05)

Boas!

Tarde de céu limpo e forte ventania aqui pela Azambuja!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Set 2021 às 07:58)

Bom dia.

Por Alvalade céu praticamente limpo, apenas algumas nuvens altas no horizonte, a norte. Nortada moderada (a sensivelmente 50m acima do solo).




1632898566958 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1632898566947 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Geopower (29 Set 2021 às 19:29)

Final de tarde com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

Poente a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## RStorm (29 Set 2021 às 20:08)

Boa noite 

Sol, nortada e alguma nebulosidade temporária. É este o padrão que tem dominado nestes últimos dias. 
As temperaturas têm estado dentro do normal para época, mas a partir de hoje vão voltar a subir. 

Extremos de hoje: *15,5ºC **/ **25,8ºC *

T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2021 às 08:11)

Início de dia semelhante ao de ontem no que toca à temperatura e à nortada, apenas a notar algum aumento de nebulosidade alta, especialmente no quadrante norte, e nuvens baixas nas serras a Norte de Loures e na Serra de Sintra.

Um bom dia para todos 




1632985709746 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2021 às 13:19)

Depois de um incio de semana com o nevoeiro cerrado a marcar presença em cada manhã, ontem e hoje o sol, e o céu limpo, apareceu logo cedo, e bem ameno já a esta hora.


----------



## david 6 (30 Set 2021 às 14:05)

está a aquecer hoje, 30ºC


----------



## RStorm (30 Set 2021 às 19:55)

Boa noite 

Tal como previsto, o dia de hoje foi bem mais quente, mas em contrapartida a noite foi a mais fresca desde o inicio do verão. 
A nortada marcou novamente presença, assim também como algumas nuvens altas. 

Primeira frente da temporada, prevista para domingo  Resta saber quanto e onde irá render 

Mínima: *13,9ºC *
Máxima: *27,8ºC *

T. Atual: *21,2ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Set 2021 às 23:01)

Boa noite,
Desde o passado sábado que não vim ao fórum de seguimento meteorológico por duas razões: a primeira é que o tempo nestes últimos dias de setembro tem sido algo monótono, com tempo quente de dia e alguma inversão térmica de noite. Por outro lado, não há perspetivas de muita chuva a longo prazo por aqui - ainda que a saída operacional do ECMWF mostre 11 mm para aqui no domingo, a realidade é que o ensemble do modelo europeu e a maioria dos modelos nem sequer mete 7 mm para as próximas 300 horas. 

Aqui fica um resumo destes últimos dias de setembro:

Charneca de Caparica

Domingo, dia 26
Máx: 23,1ºC
Mín: 14,6ºC

Segunda, dia 27
Máx: 23,6ºC
Mín: 14,1ºC

Anteontem, dia 28
Máx: 22,9ºC
Mín: 16,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h N

Ontem, dia 29
Máx: 27,3ºC
Mín: 15,9ºC
Rajada máxima: 34,9 km/h NNE

Hoje, dia 30
Máx: 27,7ºC
Mín: 15,3ºC

Agora estão 17,7ºC e céu limpo. 
_______________________________________
Hoje também é o último dia do ano hidrológico 2020/2021. Por aqui, este ano hidrológico acumulou 633,9 mm, acima da média dos últimos anos mas ainda assim ligeiramente abaixo da média 8110. Começou com a tempestade Bárbara, seguiu-se um mês de dezembro instável, um janeiro com um final húmido, um fevereiro brutal ao nível da precipitação e, depois dum dos melhores invernos dos últimos 10 anos, uma primavera bastante seca. 
Em comparação, o ano hidrológico 2019/2020 teve um acumulado de 549,3 mm e o 2018/2019 um acumulado de 495,4 mm.


----------

